# Gearing up for the HWC Battle !!!



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 12, 2009)

I just gotta say that you Folder's have pulled out all the stops lately. During one of the toughest times to fold(Summertime heat), you have managed to fend off two teams the would have overtaken us in a couple of months. *Hardware Canucks Forum* was poised to overtake us in a few months, but a drop in their PPD coupled with the increase in our production, has eliminated them as a threat to us. *Hunt-dis* is a one-man show for Atlas Folder and we should be able to hold him off indefinitely. Now on to our future overtakes. It will take about 2 months for us to hit #55 at our current rate. With the fall/winter coming we should be able to recruit new members and have a nice jump in PPD. If you are having any issues with hardware/clients, post up in the F@H Tech Assistance thread. *Once again guy's, Great Work!!!*

* EDIT: HWC is now bearing down on us. Please join the fight to protect our place in the F@H Rankings.*


F@H Tech Assistance Thread


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL, today while setting up my Pentium D 830 to fold, I realized there was a drop in update for the SMP client...and all my SMP clients in my folding farm had stopped working a while ago, about a month ago based on what I could tell...

I guess that is what I get for setting the machines up and not monitoring them close enough.

So come this weekend, we should be getting at least a little PPD boost when I have the time to fix all the clients!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 12, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> LOL, today while setting up my Pentium D 830 to fold, I realized there was a drop in update for the SMP client...and all my SMP clients in my folding farm had stopped working a while ago, about a month ago based on what I could tell...
> 
> I guess that is what I get for setting the machines up and not monitoring them close enough.
> 
> So come this weekend, we should be getting at least a little PPD boost when I have the time to fix all the clients!


I have to say you have some decent PPD for a semi-retired folder.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 12, 2009)

We're not out of the clear yet. Hardware Canucks has been on a slight decline since their folding contest in May (or June), but I think this current drop is due to them missing some key folders. One folder, 3.0Charlie, is currently out his main and backup rig (if not a third in there) due to selling a fair amount of parts to customers. However he's currently making an Octo Core system with 3 or 4 video cards. I believe he was eying GTX 285s, though I'm not sure. He's doing a Tyan motherboard system though so he's going to come back swinging. Estimates put him around Bogmali in PPD.

Aside from that I believe a few others were in the process of upgrading / not folding at full for other reasons. We needed this time to widen the gap, however I wouldn't be surprised if we see them again and soon. 

Absolutely great work on picking up the PPD however, its helping us take full advantage of this opening and also takes some of the heat off otherwise. Keep it up folks.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Estimates put him around Bogmali in PPD.



Come winter time I should be up there with you Buck I just need to upgrade my circuits to 20A or even 25A. I can only put three rigs in my garage ATM, I'm aiming for five but with only 15A in my circuits breaker trips own me


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 12, 2009)

Why did I ever feel like I could wage a folding war against a man that clearly has too much time and resources. 

Damn you, Bogmali. Damn you.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Why did I ever feel like I could wage a folding war against a man that clearly has too much time and resources.
> 
> Damn you, Bogmali. Damn you.



You got caught in the rapture with Mmaakk


----------



## mike047 (Aug 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Come winter time I should be up there with you Buck I just need to upgrade my circuits to 20A or even 25A. I can only put three rigs in my garage ATM, I'm aiming for five but with only 15A in my circuits breaker trips own me



If we were closer, I would come wire it up for ya.

I did dedicated circuits for all my crunchers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have to say you have some decent PPD for a semi-retired folder.



I just can't keep up with the GPU folding, most of my PPD come from CPUs.  I can't afford to keep up with the GPU numbers...right now...

I put together about 8 machines for little other purpose than to fold on the CPUs, some SMP, some just regular CPU folding.  They all have PCI-E slots in them, but I can't afford to stick GPUs in them right now to fold with.

I consider myself semi-retired because I'm not really focused on folding anymore, I don't have the time or money to keep it going.  So basically the PPD I still have is from the machines left over from when I was more dedicated to folding.

Though when I find good deals on folding cards, I still try to snag them up if I have some extra cash laying around, just like when newegg had the $40 9600GSO's.  I could only afford one, but I snagged it up, and actually just brought it online folding this week.

If it wasn't so hot, I could at least have my X2 4200+, HD4890, X3370, and GTX285 folding...those would add some decent numbers, but saddly they make the upstairs in my house way too hot...


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 12, 2009)

The trendline is definitely heading in the right direction, up!  

I'm waiting to hear from EVGA on my tradeup to a 250.  Then I should be able to contribute even more.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, they're mobilizing.

HWC





They're also 1 step behind us at #62. The big gun I was talking about earlier in the thread has  come back, as of a few days ago, only at 22k PPD strong but I still expect to see him jump his PPD far past this. They've also got a slew of new members recently. They hit 472k yesterday overall.

With my first i7 100% ordered on enroute (should be here Monday) we should see a nice boost back up as I'll be adding 25-30k.


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2009)

Pfft, let's see them off my 9600GSO once I get back to school. Additional ~7hrs folding time 5 out of 7 days a week.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 29, 2009)

I am pretty sure I will be adding another 260 216 to my computer shortly, with the possibility of a major CPU upgrade around November (cpu is strictly WCG though )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm adding an additional quad GPU rig to the mix. I still have no idea where to power it from, but I'll figure something out. We need to start recruiting again. Any ideas???


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 29, 2009)

Check out the Folding Pie thread and leave your suggestions on what I'm thinking with the MPAs. The two can tie together quite nicely. 

Also, we're looking at a hell of a rally then. Buck adding a rig (if he can power it) and several members adding cards / increasing folding time. Bogi fixing his intermittent issues and me adding in my i7. Looks good guys, love seeing it.

We might have a toe to toe war though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Check out the Folding Pie thread and leave your suggestions on what I'm thinking with the MPAs. The two can tie together quite nicely.
> 
> Also, we're looking at a hell of a rally then. Buck adding a rig (if he can power it) and several members adding cards / increasing folding time. Bogi fixing his intermittent issues and me adding in my i7. Looks good guys, love seeing it.
> 
> We might have a toe to toe war though.



Yeah, we have not folded this hard to be overtaken by anyone!


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2009)

Buck, maybe you should consider purchacing a tesla coil to power your rigs?


----------



## fixt (Aug 31, 2009)

We See You


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

this makes me wish that i had the money to buy a new PSU and a Nvidia card for my x2 crunching rig


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 31, 2009)

Trying to get a buddey with a PS3 to fold


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 31, 2009)

fixt said:


> We See You


Oh Noes, Ninja's! Shall I smite them with my Ban Hammer? Welcome aboard and post up anytime. Remember, we are all brothers fighting for the same cause(and you know how brothers fight).


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 31, 2009)

fixt said:


> We See You http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/images/smilies/ph34r.gif




Welcome Fixt! Please kindly have your team stop overtaking us.


Don't smite, Buck. I'm pretty sure he's got smite privileges of his own on HWC and I use them to get my folding gear.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, the rivalry between TPU and Hardware Canucks is heating up. This Fall/Winter will apparently be brutal with much bloodshed on both sides. They claim to have a secret weapon and will be unveiling it in a few days. Regardless, I am stepping up my production. Later this week I will have Quad-GPU Rig#5 online and I am already working on the next rig. Post up and tell us of your plans for the Winter. *If you were waiting for a reason to upgrade your farm, now is the time*. I want to hear big plans from you guys!


----------



## MonsterSound (Sep 1, 2009)

no spies around here...(p.s. I've enjoyed your site for years, but the gauntlet has been thrown - all in good fun, of course.)


----------



## chriskwarren (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha awesome! TPU is a great site and I have been coming here for a while.

It will be an honour to pass you guys as folding brothers.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 1, 2009)

If I switch from the Team I'm on now to TPU do all my stats and points transfer as well or do I lose them all and start from the bottom?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> If I switch from the Team I'm on now to TPU do all my stats and points transfer as well or do I lose them all and start from the bottom?


No, they stay with the team. How many points have you amassed and what is your current PPD? Maybe I can work out a deal with you.


----------



## hat (Sep 1, 2009)

Pfft. Let's see them knock off my P3 750.

I can't believe how incredibly slow that thing is, LOL!! It's running the single-core CPU folding client obviously, but man... it takes like one hour to do 1%. So it would take ~100 hours to do one work unit. That's like a little over 4 days. So, it's only good for like 7-8 work units a month, or 84-96 a year. At 225 points per WU, that's only good for ~18900-21600 points per year! But going by fahmon's calculations, it's much worse. It reported ~25PPD. At that rate it's only good for ~9125 points per year. My GPU does that in under a week, and we all know Buck could easily reach behind his trousers and pull that figure out of his ass like nothing at any given moment


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No, they stay with the team. How many points have you amassed and what is your current PPD? Maybe I can work out a deal with you.



Well I have a score of 36,806 and 146 WU's. 

I just want to start folding for TPU again. I had but then switched to help that girl over at bjorn and want to switch back and kind of don't want to start from scratch again.

Not sure how to check for PPD or what it stands for, I'm guessing points per day?


----------



## Infiniti (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey, just popping in from HWC! Looks like this'll be fun. I've got a couple more cards on the way, so watch out!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 1, 2009)

Infiniti said:


> Hey, just popping in from HWC! Looks like this'll be fun. I've got a couple more cards on the way, so watch out!



Well If I join TPU again I'll cancel you out, you can count on that.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 1, 2009)

this is a no passing zone Canucks
New card starting tomorrow. Wonder if I can hit 40k daily


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

MonsterSound said:


> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f23/MonsterSound/EmoWhistle.jpg no spies around here...(p.s. I've enjoyed your site for years, but the gauntlet has been thrown - all in good fun, of course.)





No worries Mounstersound, I've infiltrated your team as well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 1, 2009)

may not do much but i am stepping up my clocks again on my GPU


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

Their thread on the matter reveals that they are rallying a real show of force. 10+ members seem to be stepping up their game over there.

Delays on my i7 shouldn't continue into tonight, so I hope to running an OC'd i7 920 and 3 OC'd GTX 260s tonight. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a second i7 system and 2 more GTX 260s. 

While I am from Canuckistan, I'm not about to let my folding team be overtaken by us filthy flannel wearing Canucks.


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 1, 2009)

I've just set up the SMP client on the large laptop and am attempting to get it set up on the netbook. I'll get it up and running on the main rig when I get home (some time in the next two days hopefully, I'll try to keep at least two of these rigs on the entire time that I'm at home, my dad is a bit tight on cash though so main rig and PS3 won't be on for too long, netbook and laptop are fine as they're both at my gran's).
Pyro
Edit: Netbook won't be folding as it's being a pain with the linux client and I'd probably be best off not stressing it due to it being needed for school use, the other rigs are all under warranty.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Their thread on the matter reveals that they are rallying a real show of force. 10+ members seem to be stepping up their game over there.
> 
> Delays on my i7 shouldn't continue into tonight, so I hope to running an OC'd i7 920 and 3 OC'd GTX 260s tonight. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a second i7 system and 2 more GTX 260s.
> 
> While I am from Canuckistan, I'm not about to let my folding team be overtaken by us filthy flannel wearing Canucks.



sig worthy...


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

If you go visiting HWC, you''ll need these:












Well, ok maybe not right now but give it a couple months and we'll be an ice cube around then.


----------



## fixt (Sep 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> While I am from Canuckistan, I'm not about to let my folding team be overtaken by us filthy flannel wearing Canucks.



That's *MR.*filthy flannel wearing Canuck to you sir  (what an awesome emocotion!)


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes sir. Please don't boot me before I can sell my excess parts and use the funds to get a folding farm to use against you, sir.

Side note, everyone who visits from another forum and sees that emote seems to love it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm having a late start getting my newest rig up and running. Still waiting for parts to arrive. Should be online by the weekend.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 3, 2009)

I have 2 of these coming to bring back my farm


----------



## Nademon (Sep 3, 2009)

Saw this thread over at HWC and heard there were a bunch of very naughty folders over here plotting and planning to mess with us "filthy flannel wearing Canucks" (nice one!).  Haven't you all heard its always a bad idea to agitate the nice guy?  You could have just been good little folders and accepted the inevitable overtake without any blood being spilt, but you just couldn't leave well enough alone, could you?  You just had to pick on us and make us risk melting our igloos to crank up the PPD in retaliation!  Think of all the little flannel wearing Canuck babies that won't have an ice-roof over their cute little toque adorned heads just because you don't want to be overtaken.  .  Where's the humanity I ask???  I say be overtaken for the children's sake.  For the children!

Hello all and just wanted to say great site!  Been here many many times but this thread was just too tempting to walk away from without posting.  Great job with the folding and I look forward to the battle that will ensue.  I'm hoping this is going to be a really good fight...a lot of hardware is going in on both sides....they may not all make it back.  My PPD has been down as of late, but this is a great incentive to try and get back into top form!  Thanks for the push TPU and keep up the great work.  It's not often that a healthy competition such as this has the potential to help so many.  

Fold on my friendenemies!

Cheers.

Nademon


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 3, 2009)

Been away for a few day's... and I come back to see we are under attack 

To help the cause I just ordered another GTX 260 for my MSI board (and a decent CPU cooler as well)

Still another 3 slots to fill up, hope to add to this in the next couple of weeks 

Let battle commence!!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 3, 2009)

Heard rumors that HWC was throwing dynamite at TPU and TPU was lighting the fuses and throwing it back.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

Nademon said:


> Saw this thread over at HWC and heard there were a bunch of very naughty folders over here plotting and planning to mess with us "filthy flannel wearing Canucks" (nice one!).  Haven't you all heard its always a bad idea to agitate the nice guy?  You could have just been good little folders and accepted the inevitable overtake without any blood being spilt, but you just couldn't leave well enough alone, could you?  You just had to pick on us and make us risk melting our igloos to crank up the PPD in retaliation!  Think of all the little flannel wearing Canuck babies that won't have an ice-roof over their cute little toque adorned heads just because you don't want to be overtaken.  .  Where's the humanity I ask???  I say be overtaken for the children's sake.  For the children!



What's worse is I'm a Canadian defector / war monger who's supplying them with information. I've got stuff on every member of HWC, right down to what's in the back right corner of the underwear drawer. You know, under your flannel boxers Nade. That thing. I know about it. 

Last time I cared about the children is when I cut the power to the orphanage and rerouted it to my basement for folding farm purposes. 




mx500torid said:


> Heard rumors that HWC was throwing dynamite at TPU and TPU was lighting the fuses and throwing it back.



Ah yes, Canada's primary defense against international invaders. Unlit dynamite thrown at the enemy in an attempt to lightly bludgeon them to death. If you turn the weapon against them, Canadian's are known to wield hockey sticks and engage in close quarter combat. We'll have to keep an eye out. Even though I can wield a hockey stick too, and I'm probably 10x better at it than any of them, there's only so many I can keep at bay.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 3, 2009)

Added one Zotac 9800GT card for 24*7 folding!!

Ready to go to war with HWC!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> While I am from Canuckistan, I'm not about to let my folding team be overtaken by us filthy flannel wearing Canucks.



I was watching a PBS show on Neil Young last night.   Sure enough, like a good Canadian he was wearing flannel.  

With Buck Nasty amassing daily points in the six figures, El Fiendo going triple on the i7 rigs, and everyone else stepping up their game as best they can, we should be able to hold off HWC.  However, we must remain vigilant!  They have more active members and are currently gaining by @40K points a day.

I'm waiting on the i5 M/Bs and CPUs.  I'll then open my wallet and let a few moths out.  Until then, I might have to reactivate my 4 laptop "victory garden"  (I really hesitate to call it a farm).


----------



## chriskwarren (Sep 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Even though I can wield a hockey stick too, and I'm probably 10x better at it than any of them, there's only so many I can keep at bay.



Good to see there is somebody in Edmonton who can wield a hockey stick properly. Perhaps you should walk up and play on the Oilers' first line?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Heh, me and my dad have always joked we could put on just our skates and not only outplay, but out hit any line on the Oilers. 

It's sad because its probably not too far from the truth.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 5, 2009)

Rig 6 is up and running. 3 slots are filled with 2x GTS250 and 1x 8800GTS 512. Ordering up another card tonight.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2009)

Will have a K9A2 here shortly that will be flooded with GTS250's


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Will have a K9A2 here shortly that will be *flooded with GTS250's*


Haha, I just love the way that sounds!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow guy's, you have really picked up the pace. We should be averaging 600K soon. Congrats on a nice job so far.

P.S. I will have another card online by Wednesday and hoping to avg 125KPPD


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow guy's, you have really picked up the pace. We should be averaging 600K soon. Congrats on a nice job so far.



We hit just over 600K yesterday.  









BUCK NASTY said:


> P.S. I will have another card online by Wednesday and hoping to avg 125KPPD



Wow!  125KPPD!  That's like my lifetime production in a single day.  I'm not worthy.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Two more 8800GT's added to the mix tonight (thank God for CL, $100 for both cards) on top of the two GTS250's coming from the egg.



Trying not to lose you in the smoke Buck


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone know off-hand what sort of PPD the GTS250's produce.

Trying to decide whether to go with GTX260's or the GTS250's for my K9A2 mobo.The 250's are slightly cheaper (~£100) but was just wondering how well they would perform.

Also any difference in the 512/1GB models performance.Just taking a look at some now.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 6, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Anyone know off-hand what sort of PPD the GTS250's produce.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to go with GTX260's or the GTS250's for my K9A2 mobo.The 250's are slightly cheaper (~£100) but was just wondering how well they would perform.
> 
> Also any difference in the 512/1GB models performance.Just taking a look at some now.



5818 ppd on a 787pt on my 250gts


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 6, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> 5818 ppd on a 787pt on my 250gts


Mine are pulling 6017ppc constantly on the 787pt WU as well. Figure 5950 avg. 512mb or 1024mb will not make a difference in F@H. 1024mb ram will use a few more watts of electricity vs 512mb.



bogmali said:


> Trying not to lose you in the smoke Buck


Damn, your buying cards faster than you can set-up the clients...


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Anyone know off-hand what sort of PPD the GTS250's produce.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to go with GTX260's or the GTS250's for my K9A2 mobo.The 250's are slightly cheaper (~£100) but was just wondering how well they would perform.
> 
> Also any difference in the 512/1GB models performance.Just taking a look at some now.



GTX 260 216 averaging 7640PPD 787 WU if you needed to know.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 7, 2009)

HWC is folding strong today.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 7, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> HWC is folding strong today.


Yes they are. Seems like we have to employ more drastic measures. My son Bryan is now folding his 9800Gt under the user name "Cap'n_Crunch"(how appropriate). Currently pulling 4963ppd. Welcome to the team Bryan!!!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn, your buying cards faster than you can set-up the clients...




Two 8800GT's are folding as we speak.....The other 2 GTS250 will make up my farm as previously mentioned


----------



## 5ilvgearX (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...59-hardware-canucks-folding-home-contest.html 




good luck TPU


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 9, 2009)

According to Kakao Stats we beat the Canucks by 24016 points today!


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2009)

omg hax


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, I installed my final card. This is where I will sit for a little while figuring out how to overcome my electrical load limitations. It will take a couple of day for things to average out and I'm still folding for someone right now. 

Oh, almost forgot. *Here I am Bogi, come and get me.*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I installed my final card. This is where I will sit for a little while figuring out how to overcome my electrical load limitations. It will take a couple of day for things to average out and I'm still folding for someone right now.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot. *Here I am Bogi, come and get me.*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090910/Capture068.jpg



Dude.... Is all that in one RIG!?

Hold on I just noticed RIG 1 2, etc..

I meant to ask a question. That question is can I get my PS3 to show on my FahMon? How do I go about doing that?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dude.... Is all that in one RIG!?



Yep, it's the new ASUS Mobo with 23 x16 pci-e slots. LOL, I have the cards spread over 6 rigs that are networked together.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, it's the new ASUS Mobo with 23 x16 pci-e slots. LOL, I have the cards spread over 6 rigs that are networked together.



lol I know I know. So I guess I'd have to get my PS3 showing up on my network or even then I'm sol on getting it to show there?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol I know I know. So I guess I'd have to get my PS3 showing up on my network or even then I'm sol on getting it to show there?


About FahMon
What is FahMon?

FahMon is a multi-platform application for monitoring the various Folding@home clients. It is capable of monitoring all the current Folding@home clients with *the only exception being the PS3 client which can't export the data required by FahMon to monitor it.*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> About FahMon
> What is FahMon?
> 
> FahMon is a multi-platform application for monitoring the various Folding@home clients. It is capable of monitoring all the current Folding@home clients with *the only exception being the PS3 client which can't export the data required by FahMon to monitor it.*



Ok thought soo. Too bad.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oh, almost forgot. *Here I am Bogi, come and get me.*



I would but my circuit wattage is owning me I will have to settle with owning El Fiendo


----------



## chriskwarren (Sep 11, 2009)

I see you guys have really turned on the afterburners. Good work! Will make the victory all the more sweet for us 

I realize that many of you folks have not seen flannel before. I provide a pic for your convenience:


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2009)

Sweet Those heels are the bomb


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Sweet Those heels are the bomb



You're not thinking of running off to Canada are you?  Guys help me out here I think he's in trance.  Voodoo or witchcraft maybee?  By the way HWC got us by 18,696pts today.


----------



## 5ilvgearX (Sep 11, 2009)

wow nices guys, both team's 24hour PPD are almost tie.

not sure if us canucks can keep up when the folding contest expires :shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> I see you guys have really turned on the afterburners. Good work! Will make the victory all the more sweet for us
> 
> I realize that many of you folks have not seen flannel before. I provide a pic for your convenience:
> 
> http://media1.break.com/dnet/media/content/pic3723.jpg


*Sometimes you gotta fight fire with fire! Go TechPowerUp!*









5ilvgearX said:


> wow nices guys, both team's 24hour PPD are almost tie.
> 
> not sure if us canucks can keep up when the folding contest expires :shadedshu


And we have not even started our contest yet. Ohh, just wait...


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> You're not thinking of running off to Canada are you?



Nope, been there quite a few times since they're only 3 hours from where I am at


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nope, been there quite a few times since they're only 3 hours from where I am at



Same here about 2 hours.  Thanks for the pic buck he seems to be okay now.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Same here about 2 hours.  Thanks for the pic buck he seems to be okay now.



 Just admiring it that's all


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Just admiring it that's all



She only goes for guys with 2 9800 gtx+


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 11, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> She only goes for guys with 2 9800 gtx+



 I get it now.  2 GTS 250's are the same as 2 9800GTX+ , but if you tell the girls that yours is bigger, just look at the numbers, you just might have a chance.  If that is correct I think I'm going metric.


----------



## chriskwarren (Sep 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Sometimes you gotta fight fire with fire! Go TechPowerUp!*



Somebody gotta get her a flannel shirt! She can barely afford any clothes!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 11, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> Somebody gotta get her a flannel shirt! She can barely afford any clothes!



That's because she bought a 9600 GSO for TPU with the money.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 11, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


>



Further clarification, she is wearing flannel. Not she is flannel (I'd own a lot more flannel). Though I must say, I do like her better than Tits America. Must be the Canuck in me. I'd like to put some Canuck in her though. Also, like flannel, I'd hang her in my closet. The authorities might want to talk to me after that last part though.


----------



## Prof. Dr. Silver (Sep 14, 2009)

Good morning Gentlemen! Just stopping by to let you know, that soon I'll be having a F@H garage sale. You might be interested, as you seem to be falling back in PPD production from Team HWC on a daily basis 

All joking aside: The teams at the top should be getting scared sometime soon as our two 'little' teams are producing crazy PPD for their size! Awesome Job guys! Let's keep it up!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 14, 2009)

You guys are great sports. Thanks for being proactive competitors.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2009)

Dead Things said:


> Yeah, sorry guys. But I'll stick around to 1M before heading back home just to help out a bit with the challenge, and so that I don't feel like a total douche just for popping by for the contest.


Looks like Deadthings stay is only temporary @ HWC. We will still need to ramp up our PPD to stay ahead of HWC. Maybe I can solicit a few big hitters to donate to our cause. Keep Folding Boys!!!!


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

I keep getting 353pt units. Where's the 1888 pt units? I had one once...

I'm going to take a look at 190.62 coming from 182.50. I'll report back when I get the drivers installed.


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

Mkay. It looks like 190.62 gives a bit of a boost over 182.50. Here's F@HMON showing it's PPD reading:

182.50





190.62


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2009)

hat said:


> Mkay. It looks like 190.62 gives a bit of a boost over 182.50. Here's F@HMON showing it's PPD reading:
> 
> 182.50
> http://i27.tinypic.com/4l6k1t.png
> ...



Like I said....

http://http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103326


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 18, 2009)

Alright... Canucks are steadily eating away at our lead.  We need a new battle plan!  I know there is a folding contest in the plans... but what about recruiting efforts??  We need to level out this PPD difference.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 18, 2009)

Active recruiting is a problem. We don't really have much power or availability of any real place to post anywhere else on the forums. There is however a request to help in the video card section and in the WCG section. Past that we don't really have too many options. If we post it in our own section that we're looking for members, it largely goes unnoticed as people rarely click into the subforum to just browse.

We could get them if we kept the recruitment thread active enough to always be in the 'new posts' section, but that is a touch hard to do as well.


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 18, 2009)

I,m new here but still    when people visit the forum  and aren't  signed in they see the  Welcome to the techPowerUp! Forums.   and  a breif discription about the forum nelow it.. couldn't a line   maybe added about Maybe join  one of our distributed computing teams and help fight  Human Diseases. That  may  get them to at least browse those sections ? Or  at least get them to   ask  a question or  two about it.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hopefully I will have another 260 for my K9A2 at the start of next week.

Will see if funds allow another couple in the next few weeks (but the car needs some )


----------



## facepunch (Sep 18, 2009)

sorry guys i just started to fold again


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 18, 2009)

Why be sorry? I'm happy as hell you're here.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2009)

I've started, currently just running the Geforce 9300, but I plan on getting a good 9600GSO/9800GT as soon possible (don't have the funds ATM)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 19, 2009)

El Fiendo and I have been having some fun @ HWC. Gotta admit our two teams have been great for each other, regardless of the outcome.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/22569-folders-we-have-challenge-19.html#post257557


----------



## chriskwarren (Sep 19, 2009)

You guys are really a class act and us HWCers are honoured to have this little 'contest' with you guys.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 19, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> You guys are really a class act and us HWCers are honoured to have this little 'contest' with you guys.


It's a pleasure to see what our teams are capable of. These are "all time high" numbers for us and might not have been possible if it wasn't for the incentive HWC has created.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 19, 2009)

How about we seek out and submit some news articles about folding.  Maybe the news posters will put up a few articles to increase folding visibility and awareness.

We could also all create new signature lines soliciting for help in preventing Hardware Canucks form overtaking TPU.  As we post around other places in the forum we would increase our team's visibility and the fact that we need some more help.

I'll work on my sig later tonight.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 19, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> We could also all create new signature lines soliciting for help in preventing Hardware Canucks form overtaking TPU.  As we post around other places in the forum we would increase our team's visibility and the fact that we need some more help.
> 
> I'll work on my sig later tonight.



Good idea.  Good luck with coming up with a catchy sig.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2009)

Lets keep the pressure on HWC and show them what were made of.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Lets keep the pressure on HWC and show them what were made of.



Since I switched from HWC to TPU my daily PPD are worth twice as much in the battle, minus points for them and plus points for us.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Since I switched from HWC to TPU my daily PPD are worth twice as much in the battle, minus points for them and plus points for us.



I'll give you a random thanks elsewhere in the forum... cause you deserve double thanks for this!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Since I switched from HWC to TPU my daily PPD are worth twice as much in the battle, minus points for them and plus points for us.


Got any more friends that want to make the switch? 

We have cookies...


----------



## Steevo (Sep 25, 2009)

I will add a few more to my fold shortly, and will add anotehr new SMP client and mebey another after that.....


My SMP is chuggin along, and if I can get teh GPU client to work on Win7 i will ahve that going as well.



ANd lastly, are X1XXX series ATI worth it to fold with? I have a few running at work in machines and they don't see much action.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2009)

Steevo said:


> ANd lastly, are X1XXX series ATI worth it to fold with? I have a few running at work in machines and they don't see much action.


Gotta be HD2xxx and above to fold with the GPU2 client. Sorry man.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 25, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I will add a few more to my fold shortly, and will add anotehr new SMP client and mebey another after that.....
> 
> 
> My SMP is chuggin along, and if I can get teh GPU client to work on Win7 i will ahve that going as well.
> ...



Sorry, you can only fold on ATi HD 2xxx cards and Nvidia 8xxx cards and above


----------



## chriskwarren (Sep 25, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Since I switched from HWC to TPU my daily PPD are worth twice as much in the battle, minus points for them and plus points for us.



Et tu, hertz?   (just had to use that smiley)

We have slipped in the past few days in ppd, but Halloween still looks scary for TPU...

Here is a nice shot of some more flannel:






I'll take that milk over cookies any day....


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Got any more friends that want to make the switch?
> 
> We have cookies...
> 
> http://summereadingame.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/chocolate-chip-cookies.jpg



I'm not going into that mob, with all their smiles waving Canadian flags.  I think El Fiendo would have better luck.  I do know that dhoshaw started folding over there last April at about the same as me, but when it got hot out he dropped off the charts.

Guys remember that this is a team and not everybody is from the US, that's the reason why I found a new one, to much flag waving over there.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 25, 2009)

Guys if you see a big breasted woman with milk and cookies give me a shout, because I would like to meet her outside so she can't get to my folding rigs.  Crap where is the nut blocker smile.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> Et tu, hertz?   (just had to use that smiley)
> 
> We have slipped in the past few days in ppd, but Halloween still looks scary for TPU...
> 
> ...



Those look a little saggy for my taste. Nothing like a little saline to "perk" things up. OMG, I think I have found the promised land. 

Cookie-breasts...


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

Wtf!!!


----------



## chriskwarren (Sep 25, 2009)

You guys have cookie boobs!?!

I have nothing to compete with that. 

Time to look for Guinness boobs....(on second thought, boobs leaking Guinness might be a tad disturbing, despite the usefulness....)


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

No... Guinness boobs would be better than a duck that craps golden eggs!


----------



## hat (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah... because alcohol is so cool mang.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah... because alcohol is so cool mang.


Haha, I do some of my best folding after downing a few brews. Then it all goes to hell when I start "drunk" reconfiguring my farm


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Haha, I do some of my best folding after downing a few brews. Then it all goes to hell when I start "drunk" reconfiguring my farm



That reminds me of last Sunday, when I was doing the same thing.  Oh well, one of these days I will get that 8800gt folding.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Haha, I do some of my best folding after downing a few brews. Then it all goes to hell when I start "drunk" reconfiguring my farm



Yeah, a couple of my old 260's have been throwing hissy fits all week, just because I came home in a drunken stupor last weekend and abused them (upped their OC a little) .

They didnt like it at all and have been bitches all week .
I think they are jealous of the attention the new cards are getting.


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 25, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I do know that dhoshaw started folding over there last April at about the same as me, but when it got hot out he dropped off the charts.



I started folding for HWC when they were trying to break into the top 100. After that, I moved over to PNY to help out their team. In the meantime, I started crunching for TPU and when the call went out for help to fight off HWC, I moved all my gpu's over to TPU.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I started folding for HWC when they were trying to break into the top 100. After that, I moved over to PNY to help out their team. In the meantime, I started crunching for TPU and when the call went out for help to fight off HWC, I moved all my gpu's over to TPU.



You're like a hired gun!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 25, 2009)

No, he's like an awesome gun! Its less hired and more awesome. Though the phrase makes no sense, he now sounds like a gun that shoots awesome.


----------



## fixt (Sep 25, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Canada has never taken over anything...  <




How's that white house of yours doing?  1812 was a good year eh


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 25, 2009)

True enough, we did burn down a national monument, and the guy's name was Cockburn no less.

We really ransacked Washington that night, and with practically no resistance. Best sacking ever.


----------



## MonsterSound (Sep 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:
			
		

> Boy, if it were winter and everyone were here, we'd bust PPD all over HWC's face, crap in their shoes the next morning and then never call them again.


Looks like Duke Nukem ain't dead after all. 
He's been folding at TPU under the pseudonym El Fiendo (or should I say El Fiendo nuke'ellos).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 29, 2009)

Well guys, we came within 27K ppd of the Canuck's today. Let's keep the pressure on to remind them that TPU isn't going to fold(oops, bad choice of words). Just want to tell you guys you been putting out some great PPD lately. We all have witnessed Bogmali going for my throat with his meteoric rise in PPD, but look at Mx500torid pumping out almost 50K to take a sold 3rd! Keep up the great work and I'll get these folding badges assigned by the weekend at the latest!


----------



## SoulTribunal (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys, its really cool that this competition is sparking more and more to join the cause.
This is for a cause that has touched some of us more than others.
May the best team win lol 

On a less serious note, remember.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey ST, good to see that your still kicking.


----------



## chriskwarren (Sep 30, 2009)

ST you need to check out the cookie boobs they have over here.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe Buck's out looking for boobs that you can fill with beer chris.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

Ah yea, good to see you up and around Soul, I trust everything is getting better?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ah yea, good to see you up and around Soul, I trust everything is getting better?



I should have been more reserved like you El Fiendo, but it was great to see him post.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ah yea, good to see you up and around Soul, I trust everything is getting better?



Ditto!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

El Fiendo? Reserved? 

Oh man, I think 50 kittens just spontaneously combusted at the sheer absurdity. Not just any kittens, no. Kittens that had just been recently donated to orphanages. Those ones spontaneously combusted.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Sep 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ah yea, good to see you up and around Soul, I trust everything is getting better?



Yes I am thankfully.
Getting back into the game so to speak.
I won't be folding just yet, but once I get orginized and start getting some gear again, i'll give TPU something to worry about lol.

And Chris, I want your Guiness Boobs. Its the gift that keeps on giving 


ST


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 30, 2009)

fixt said:


> How's that white house of yours doing?  1812 was a good year eh



lol... cool trick, betcha can't do it again!! 

Try 1814... 1812 was the war.  The WH was burned in 1814.

Interesting fact:  The stone archway in the passageway underneath the White House's North Portico still bears the burn marks of that fateful night.  The existing White House was built on/with much of the original foundation and stone structure that survived the blaze.  There are places throughout the current sturcture that still bear burn scars.  The passageway under the North Portico is the most visable and accessible.

I won't get into the technicality of whether or not you were actually considered Canadians in 1814... I'm sure the use of flannel underwear was already rampantly spreading across the land... so the whole British/Canadian thing is a moot point.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Sep 30, 2009)

Fear The Flannel.


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> You're like a hired gun!





El Fiendo said:


> No, he's like an awesome gun! Its less hired and more awesome. Though the phrase makes no sense, he now sounds like a gun that shoots awesome.



I like to help out those who are on a quest.


----------



## chriskwarren (Oct 10, 2009)

Gotta give you guys credit! You have done a good job holding us off...for now!!

Some impressive folding there guys!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 10, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> Gotta give you guys credit! You have done a good job holding us off...for now!!
> 
> Some impressive folding there guys!!!!


Thanks Chris. You guy's haven't been doing too shabby either. You could say both teams have done a nice job keeping the pressure on each other.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 10, 2009)

i added a 8800GTS(G80) and a 3870


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 10, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> Gotta give you guys credit! You have done a good job holding us off...for now!!
> 
> Some impressive folding there guys!!!!



It's not like you guys are giving us a whole lot of breathing room here... you're like a mischievous 5-year-old... as soon as we take our eyes off you you'll be up to no good again!


----------



## chriskwarren (Oct 10, 2009)

We will have to regroup a bit for sure. Hopefully some of the big guns will get up to full production soon.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 10, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> We will have to regroup a bit for sure. Hopefully some of the big guns will get up to full production soon.



Chris, what happened to Charlie 3.0 and the big rig he was working on?


----------



## Prof. Dr. Silver (Oct 12, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Chris, what happened to Charlie 3.0 and the big rig he was working on?



That should be up shortly  And it will be somewhat like this: 

I also have a few more PPD to add 

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry guy's, I could not resist...


----------



## bogmali (Oct 14, 2009)

^^


----------



## 3.0charlie (Oct 15, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Chris, what happened to Charlie 3.0 and the big rig he was working on?



I understand you are inquiring about my big rig?

Keep on looking at my stats for the next week. May get interesting.

But I must bow at Bogmali's farm. I'm impressed. I'm an old folder from the Quad days with dual Linux clients and Vmware setups - when babysitting was part of the Folding vocabulary. His farm was a dream in those days.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2009)

3.0charlie said:


> But I must bow at Bogmali's farm. I'm impressed. I'm an old folder from the Quad days with dual Linux clients and Vmware setups - when babysitting was part of the Folding vocabulary. His farm was a dream in those days.



Thank you and BTW I'm not done with that.......Remember there is a phase 2


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 15, 2009)

3.0charlie said:


> I understand you are inquiring about my big rig?
> 
> Keep on looking at my stats for the next week. May get interesting.
> 
> But I must bow at Bogmali's farm. I'm impressed. I'm an old folder from the Quad days with dual Linux clients and Vmware setups - when babysitting was part of the Folding vocabulary. His farm was a dream in those days.



Good to charlie.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Oct 19, 2009)

I have to admit you guys have an amazing Set of folders here as well.

However, the ETA with me is 2 weeks, and with only a gap of 30K ppd between the teams... well I'll be closing that gap hopefully.

For the greater good people.

ST


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 19, 2009)

I know it's not much, but expect me to be adding a GTX 260/216 soon. Just a bit more setting up and I'll be set up for almost 24/7 folding/crunching


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 19, 2009)

SoulTribunal said:


> I have to admit you guys have an amazing Set of folders here as well.
> 
> However, the ETA with me is 2 weeks, and with only a gap of 30K ppd between the teams... well I'll be closing that gap hopefully.
> 
> ...



Trust me, we are doing whatever we can to widen that gap! Kudos to HWC for bringing such a high level of competition to the table. Kinda makes you dig way deep down and always brings out the best in both teams!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Trust me, we are doing whatever we can to widen that gap! Kudos to HWC for bringing such a high level of competition to the table. Kinda makes you dig way deep down and always brings out the best in both teams!!!



Well said.  Looking to raising my electric bill real soon now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Trust me, we are doing whatever we can to widen that gap! Kudos to HWC for bringing such a high level of competition to the table. Kinda makes you dig way deep down and always brings out the best in both teams!!!



this is making me lean toward replacing my 3870 with a nvidia card


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> this is making me lean toward replacing my 3870 with a nvidia card



Throw a 9600GSO in there for 60 bucks and double your ppd from a 3870.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Oct 21, 2009)

Operation Anvil - Set to Commence in 3 days.

You guys are true sports, and it is nice we can all go towards a good cause.
One day we will see that this is something noteworthy.

I know its valid science, as one of my co-workers was the first to work on Protien Folding back in the 70's. 

Good Luck, and good Folding TPU.

ST


----------



## bogmali (Oct 21, 2009)

SoulTribunal said:


> Operation Anvil - Set to Commence in 3 days.



Hmmnn, maybe a good launching date for my phase II Sorry BUCK as I might pass you on the daily's when I commence operations



SoulTribunal said:


> You guys are true sports, and it is nice we can all go towards a good cause.Good Luck, and good Folding TPU. ST



Likewise


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hmmnn, maybe a good launching date for my phase II Sorry BUCK as I might pass you on the daily's when I commence operations


Go for it. You deverve to sit atop Mount TPU!


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Throw a 9600GSO in there for 60 bucks and double your ppd from a 3870.



Yeah, my 9600gso gets ~4000-4400 PPD depending on the work unit.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll also be meeting 'Operation: Anvil' with a little something of my own. Should be around when my last 9600GSOs arrive. I'll be putting out ~45k PPD.

Past that, I'm still waiting on parts for my second i7 rig which would deliver an additional 30k.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Throw a 9600GSO in there for 60 bucks and double your ppd from a 3870.



i'm thinking of doing better then that... Thinking along the lines for GTX260 or 9800GT possibly 250GTS


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2009)

Guy's excellent work on Sunday(853K ppd), but those shifty Canucks are up to something. They pulled off 757K ppd and look to be working on a upward trend. There no telling what the have hidden under those loose fitting flannels. Does anyone(read:resident spy=El Fiendo) know if Operation Anvil has commenced and WTF is it?


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's excellent work on Sunday(853K ppd), but those shifty Canucks are up to something. They pulled off 757K ppd and look to be working on a upward trend. There no telling what the have hidden under those loose fitting flannels. Does anyone(read:resident spy=El Fiendo) know if Operation Anvil has commenced and WTF is it?



Not sure what they have going on.  It seems that a few folders will be be adding hardware in a couple of days.  I ordered a GTX 260 last Thursday and it should be here Tuesday.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Does anyone(read:resident spy=El Fiendo) know if Operation Anvil has commenced and WTF is it?









Gentlemen,

I believe I have some of the answers you seek. Soultribunal was not behind these attacks as he remains at a PPD total. However I have created a handy list of those who are responsible for the damage done over the weekend. 


List:

sswilson
Perineum
Nademon
stoanee
SugarJ
bwm
redwagon
BadAtCards
ontariotl

As you can see it is mostly a few members who're either getting their rigs online, or are recovering from a PPD slump. There's a few others with smaller, yet still apparent gains. What's more, is that there are a few members who've recently dropped to 0 in the past few days. Assuming that they will come back online within a few days, we are looking at another surge that could bring them with in spitting distance. Do not fret, I'm naturally a good spitter.  As for Soultribunal, as of this message he's just had an update for 1140 points. We shall see what develops very shortly.

If you should want any of them eliminated, I offer assassination services too. Those cost extra though.


----------



## 3.0charlie (Oct 26, 2009)

As a spy, information is crucial - you Live, or you Die by it.

You lack a few major players in there - pay more attention to our players rankings if you wish to provide accurate data to your Superiors - eerh, Teammates, that is.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll be adding a 9800GT when it arrives this week.  Might have to reserve one day to some testing since it's a low power card with no external power connector.  It sits on a physical x4 slot that has been cut for the card to fit, but according to this site http://pinouts.ru/Slots/pci_express_pinout.shtml the power from the slot only comes from the first pins.  Either way I'm going to solder some wires to the +12 holes where the 6-pin would be to a molex connector for some added juice to aid in the overclocks.  Onlyreason I went with the low power card for space reasons.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 26, 2009)

3.0charlie said:


> As a spy, information is crucial - you Live, or you Die by it.
> 
> You lack a few major players in there - pay more attention to our players rankings if you wish to provide accurate data to your Superiors - eerh, Teammates, that is.



You're correct, to a degree. Though I will say I'm in no danger while spying on you Canucks as I am a master of disguise. Attached picture is related.


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 26, 2009)

I've put a new rig online with an additional 9600GSO. My output may be erratic for a couple of days as I need to swap psu's and video cards around not to mention oc'ing the new cpu (Athlon II x4 620).


----------



## SoulTribunal (Oct 29, 2009)

Anvil due to some delays was cut to only 50% strenght.

However, the firepower is comming fast. As Rig 2 came online at 50% this week as well.
I am sure ElFiendo can tell you my PPD is rising Fast. Now that the foundations have been built for Anvil #3, its only a matter of Filling all those lonely GPU Spots.

Game Time My Friends, Spy all you want.
It will be easier to see us when you don't have to look behind anyways.

Regards,
'The Anvil' ST


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)

SoulTribunal said:


> It will be easier to see us when you don't have to look behind anyways.



I like this statement which is why I will fire up my 4 8800GT's tomorrow evening because *in reality it is kinda hard looking back *that is why I have this really huge rearview mirror so to me it's a non-issue

and ST, that is not the Phase II that I promised to unleash but rather a small counterattack. And I will be watching your PPD sir just to gauge how much water I will let out from the BOGMALI DAM when the time comes


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't see anything behind us, so this is what I'm doing with meh mirror


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)

^^^^


You know Mike047 will be here posting in a minute once he sees that pic


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2009)

Then let's really make it worth his while!

May not be safe for work.
http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/461580/469624.jpg


Made more work friendly!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Then let's really make it worth his while!
> 
> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/461580/469624.jpg



*OMG *


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2009)

^ I check this site on my phone @ work, Ill have to note to stay away from this thread


----------



## mike047 (Oct 30, 2009)

We need more flannel


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2009)

Buck Nasty said:


> stoanee said:
> 
> 
> > HWC-
> ...


I'm back up to 100%, although it will show up in tomorrow's points. Time to rally the troops to deal with this HWC over-confidence...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2009)

I had my rigs down lastnight and most of the day cleaning heatsinks and doing clean installs of windows (windows 7 on main rig Windows XP pro on others)


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2009)

I got your left and right wing BUCK and you already know who's behind us


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm still looking for a video card, if anyone can find me a good affordable G92 card it will be used almost exclusively for F@H.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Then let's really make it worth his while!
> 
> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/461580/469624.jpg



My oh my.  That is a positively divine sight.  Good thing I didn't have time to check the TPU F@H forums today while I was at work.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I got your left and right wing BUCK and you already know who's behind us









That is a very, very poor job.


----------



## Neelesh (Nov 4, 2009)

I am currently folding for my friend with my GPU for the TechPowerup team


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 4, 2009)

This thread is why I love TPU!

Brought a 260 online a few days ago. Sadly can't match the budgets you gents have, but doing my bit.


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 4, 2009)

Got all my video cards redistributed and stable; my average PPD should hit 30K today.  I still have a couple of pci-e slots open for future upgrades.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Got all my video cards redistributed and stable; my average PPD should hit 30K today.  I still have a couple of pci-e slots open for future upgrades.



Awesome, keep us posted!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

Good to hear! The HWC scourge are all busy getting drunk at their all flannel kegger get together that they threw once they started getting closer to us in numbers again. They're counting their eggs before they hatch again, so I suppose its up to us to teach them another lesson about being too presumptuous.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2009)

My X38 mobo should be here today and 3 more GPU's going online tonight. BUCK knows about the identity of the GPU's and I will keep it a secret until the added PPDs are posted.

If you are a HWC spy trolling here, YES phase II has begun


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> My X38 mobo should be here today and 3 more GPU's going online tonight. BUCK knows about the identity of the GPU's and I will keep it a secret until the added PPDs are posted.
> 
> If you are a HWC spy trolling here, YES phase II has begun


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys do you think HWC will overtake you ? 

If they do I'l start folding til we beat them.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Hey guys do you think HWC will overtake you ?



 Not on my watch



DrPepper said:


> If they do I'll start folding til we beat them.



By all means Sir come join the party


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

Success! Down with the Canucks!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Hey guys do you think HWC will overtake you ?
> 
> If they do I'l start folding til we beat them.



They'd like to think they will. In fact I think they're already celebrating as if they have removed us from our position. A few of them have started picking out shades of flannel to paint it.




DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091104/Capture005904.jpg
> Success! Down with the Canucks!



Aye! Kill them all!



... Wait, I'm forgetting soemthing.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Not on my watch
> 
> 
> 
> By all means Sir come join the party





El Fiendo said:


> They'd like to think they will. In fact I think they're already celebrating as if they have removed us from our position. A few of them have started picking out shades of flannel to paint it.



Ah hell screw the power bill. I wish I still had my 260 for folding but oh well  Is there anyway to track how much PPD I make like a handy application ?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

There sure is! 

Also, I see you 3.0. Looks like my inflammatory comments won't go unnoticed.


Fahmon is a popular application that many use. The past few revisions have seen issues in keeping the program running for extended periods of time, and can cause the program to crash. I'm mentioning it though, as it is very easy to set up.

FahSpy is another popular application, however it isn't quite as simple to set up. Having said that, its far from anything hard to do. The User Interface takes some getting used to, but many prefer its detailed view over that of Fahmon's more simplified look.

Try out both, and keep the one that suits you.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2009)

here is what i bring to the table + Velvet is folding for me too so add about 4-6k more PPD to that


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091104/Capture005904.jpg
> 
> Success! Down with the Canucks!



Atta way to pump out the PPD!  I'm so jealous!  Can't afford another card just yet.  But soon.... I'll be hunting flannel.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Nov 7, 2009)

If I were you guys, I'd start a little  for the Boys in Flannel.



Much Love from your Northern Compatriots!

ST


----------



## bogmali (Nov 7, 2009)

SoulTribunal said:


> If I were you guys, I'd start a little  for the Boys in Flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not throwing in the towel yet bud, we have quite a ways to go So tell me what happens after your contest is over?

You checked my PPD lately


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2009)

SoulTribunal said:


> If I were you guys, I'd start a little  for the Boys in Flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, congrat's on getting back on our radar. I needed that Graphic to recruit new members.  As my Grandma used to say...


GRANDMA NASTY said:


> *Little Buck, this too shall come to pass.... you know TPU pwns HWC because they need a F@H contest to compete with you. Now go kick some flannel wearin' Canuckian ass!!.....[Little Buck] Yes Nana!*



ST, Nana say's Hi!


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish my granmda prophesied epic folding battles like Buck's did.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2009)

Agreed. Sounds like quite a visionary.


----------



## chriskwarren (Nov 7, 2009)

LMAO @ Grandma Nasty!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 7, 2009)

They're back!






No matter how you look at it they need to end that damn HWC folding contest now.

xBruce88x, I don't see you. Join a team that will appreciate you!


----------



## chriskwarren (Nov 8, 2009)

Our production does indeed fall off after a contest is over; however, our average PPD tends to be higher after the contest is over than it was prior.

Seems we spike to unsustainable levels, but some folks stick around afterwards which is what really counts. Hopefully enough folks stick around after this one so we can keep pace with TPU, or slowly make ground.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> Our production does indeed fall off after a contest is over; however, our average PPD tends to be higher after the contest is over than it was prior.
> 
> Seems we spike to unsustainable levels, but some folks stick around afterwards which is what really counts. Hopefully enough folks stick around after this one so we can keep pace with TPU, or slowly make ground.


Ah, yes. The stair-step effect. It is a nice remnant from the contests.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

anyone want to donate some money(any amount no matter how big or small) to "Buy POS another 8800GT SO HE CAN HELP BEAT HWC"fund? not trying to be like a leach or anything i'm just trying to get the $$ so i can get another card added to my farm.If interested PM me


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2009)

It has gotten quiet in here[looks around]. Let's get back to smack talkin!!!!! Oh, don't worry about Bogmali. It's gonna take more than his wife to keep that scalawag down. C'mon boy's, bring it on.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It has gotten quiet in here[looks around]. Let's get back to smack talkin!!!!! Oh, don't worry about Bogmali. It's gonna take more than his wife to keep that scalawag down. C'mon boy's, bring it on.



+1 bring it on! 

also hope you get things going Bogmali


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone want to donate some money(any amount no matter how big or small) to "Buy POS another 8800GT SO HE CAN HELP BEAT HWC"fund? not trying to be like a leach or anything i'm just trying to get the $$ so i can get another card added to my farm.If interested PM me


Sorry, I'm short on funds, but I'll see about trading my 9600GT + cash for my friend's 8800GT so I can get an extra 2-3K PPD

As much as I don't want the Canucks to overtake us, I'm not willing to pull my CPUs off of WCG.  I found F@H SMP *far* too much work last time I tried it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry, I'm short on funds, but I'll see about trading my 9600GT + cash for my friend's 8800GT so I can get an extra 2-3K PPD
> 
> As much as I don't want the Canucks to overtake us, I'm not willing to pull my CPUs off of WCG.  I found F@H SMP *far* too much work last time I tried it



thats not a problem i didn't really think anyone here would help me out on something that big. On small things yes people on TPU are helpful


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> also hope you get things going Bogmali



Well, I would've have all rigs going again yesterday but for some weird reason none of my wireless cards can pick up any of the three access points in the building Comcast has already been alerted (by me) to reposition one of the drops so I can move the AP closer to where I have my rigs are


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I will throw another GTX260 in to the mix.Unfortunately that is me out of PSU connections now.

Will have to invest in some more PSU's, but my other K9A2 board seems to have died on me so it will be a while before I can upgrade any more systems.
Wish I could get this board sorted, then I would have room for 4 more Folders


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be bringing my P-45 gaming PC back on-line soon.  Putting in a Q9550 - quad crunching power!  Alas, the video card is a 4870 so not so much on the folding side, maybe 2500-3000 PPD.  But every bit helps.   Now if I could only stop getting 2 1888's per day on my GTS 250!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I'll be bringing my gaming PC back on-line soon.  Putting in a Q9550 - quad crunching power!  Alas, the video card is a 4870 so not so much on the folding side, maybe 2500-3000 PPD.  But every bit helps.   Now if I could only stop getting 2 1888's per day on my GTS 250!



I was hit with 4 1888pt WUs today (2 on each card) then i got hit with alot of 353pt's that both cards tore right through.should leave me with over 10k points today 

btw the 4870 may not be much but it could fold a WU that finds a cure


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been really lucky so far, all I've gotten on the 9600GT since Thursday has been 353s 
I get about 3.4k/day if all I get is 353s


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I've been really lucky so far, all I've gotten on the 9600GT since Thursday has been 353s
> I get about 3.4k/day if all I get is 353s


thats a nice step-up from the 9300.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats a nice step-up from the 9300.



Rather 
I plan on re-enabling the 9300 so I can fold on it as well, it's not much but it's still 700-900 PPD more (far more than I can get by OCing the 9600GT)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Rather
> I plan on re-enabling the 9300 so I can fold on it as well, it's not much but it's still 700-900 PPD more (far more than I can get by OCing the 9600GT)



when i get my new addition to my farm you want to battle ?


btw sorry i let that go to my head for a min. thanks for contributing Ion.(and all the other folders )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2009)

HWC is down to 875K today, we are at 836K. They look like they are loosing steam. Keep folding along, Oh Mighty TPU!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> HWC is down to 875K today, we are at 836K. They look like they are loosing steam. Keep folding along, Oh Mighty TPU!!!



That sounds like a fight song.  All we need now is more point's, and of course more of that song.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 16, 2009)

Chris, quit standing out there and come inside.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Chris, quit standing out there and come inside.



Haha busted........


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like HWC needs help from Deadthings. Oh well, we will keep on plugging along, even after the contests and consistency will be our mark. Keep up the great work guy's!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like HWC needs help from Deadthings. Oh well, we will keep on plugging along, even after the contests and consistency will be our mark. Keep up the great work guy's!!!



Yep, we're currently doing quite well IMO.  At one point HWC had us down to 3.8 weeks, but now time continues to tick and we are back up at 1.6 months.


----------



## chriskwarren (Nov 19, 2009)

Lurks some more...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2009)

I still have a spare 3850 if the smell of flannel gets to strong...


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> Lurks some more...



You know, only 85% of us bite.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 19, 2009)

Ohhh Canada... Thy Fair and Gracious land... OHHHHH CANADA!!!

I wish i could fold and crunch for TPU, living with parents and being at college means i cant afford the lecky bill that would entail.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You know, only 85% of us bite.



i happen to be one of them that do 

btw how long till the battle is over?


----------



## hat (Nov 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> btw how long till the battle is over?



Probably until the entire human protein system has been folded. It'll be like the 100 years war.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2009)

hat said:


> Probably until the entire human protein system has been folded. It'll be like the 100 years war.



 that would be alot of work....If the team kept growing for 100 years at the rate it has been since the battle started think of how high the numbers would be


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be alot of work....If the team kept growing for 100 years at the rate it has been since the battle started think of how high the numbers would be



Never mind that. Consider how technology is growing. Today's monster cruncher/folder is out of date before you even finish paying off the credit card.


----------



## fixt (Nov 20, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Ohhh Canada... Thy Fair and Gracious land... OHHHHH CANADA!!!



.....   





"Canada greatest country in the world.
All other countries are run by little girls.
Canada number one exporter of beaver pelts, flannel and weed.
Other countries have inferior pelts, flannel and weed."





p_o_s_pc said:


> i happen to be one of them that do
> 
> btw how long till the battle is over?



According to ExtremeOC Stats, about 3 weeks   


Hardware Canucks Forum  	-1  	3,386,880  	-171,893  	12.10.09, 7am / 2.8 Weeks


----------



## bogmali (Nov 20, 2009)

fixt said:


> According to ExtremeOC Stats, about 3 weeks



According to me by tomorrow (which is when I go back 100%) is going to be longer

And after your contest is done, it's even going to be longer


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 20, 2009)

Nah, I figure you boys will fold (in the wrong way) before then.

*Edit for Fixt: *

Did HWC crater today or something? I think I had access to it briefly around 10AM, but since then has been a half load scenario. I see the Forum toolbar, and it says I'm logged in but nothing else ever comes. Intermittent issues?


----------



## chriskwarren (Nov 20, 2009)

EL fiendo: HWC seems to be up and running fine right now. I cannot say for much earlier.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 20, 2009)

Weird, I had nuked my Firefox earlier without it helping. Just now tried it again and it works.

I think you guys temp banned me to keep me from seeing something. What're you hiding?! Women? Pie? 


Its pie isn't it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2009)

how long does this battle go for?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2009)

It's an on again, off again battle.  Without a contest they don't keep up with us, but when they do, they can out pace us, especially with a certain hired gun.  I'm proud to be a part of this team, whose members Fold for the cause, not the prizes.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2009)

There are prizes??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

it looks like in about a week or 2 I will be adding 2 8800GT's to my slowly growing farm


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry i cant help now


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

got an 8800gts coming my way to add to the linux box. that is another 5000+ ppd !!


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 23, 2009)

It looks like in a week I will be selling an 8800gt to pos pc.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 23, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Sorry i cant help now



I just saw the RIP in your stats.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Sorry i cant help now



what happened?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> It looks like in a week I will be selling an 8800gt to pos pc.



yup hope everything works out so i can get over 25k PPD


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 23, 2009)

Card died a horrible overheated death


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Card died a horrible overheated death



your 4830?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah, me and msi at odds on the return now, borrowed a 7900gs to use in the interim ... think i may need to go to water for all of my parts


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> yeah, me and msi at odds on the return now, borrowed a 7900gs to use in the interim ... think i may need to go to water for all of my parts



sorry for the loss.. Maybe going water would be the best since you live in a hot climate.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks, looking at 250 dollars to switch to water


----------



## Wile E (Nov 23, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> thanks, looking at 250 dollars to switch to water



Could always just quit using a case, set up a bench, and just have a big ass fan blowing on everything.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> thanks, looking at 250 dollars to switch to water



its a high price to pay for cooling but it maybe worth it in the long run... maybe you could get some big ass heatsinks and some high CFM fans and see what happens if you don't want/can't make the switch that could be an alternative.Also don't forget that buying used is also possible 


Wile E said:


> Could alway just quit using a case, set up a bench, and just have a big ass fan blowing on everything.



+1 that would be a cheap way to do it


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Could always just quit using a case, set up a bench, and just have a big ass fan blowing on everything.



Hmm ....

like these?

http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=StdTechStation


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Could always just quit using a case, set up a bench, and just have a big ass fan blowing on everything.



WHAT?  I didn't hear you because of all my fans.  I still can't believe that bitched that much about my friends xbox 360.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 23, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Hmm ....
> 
> like these?
> 
> http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=StdTechStation



Thank's for the post.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 23, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Hmm ....
> 
> like these?
> 
> http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=StdTechStation



Yep. They have a top deck model as well. Or you can fab up your own.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 23, 2009)

Should have another 8000-10000 online by tonight to help the fight.  I still have 2 pci16 slots open , but I can't find any good deals to fill them up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> It looks like in a week I will be selling an 8800gt to pos pc.



YGPM. Just need to finish the details out. I have the $$ now for the card so no payments needed


----------



## MonsterSound (Nov 25, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> There are prizes??


Free flannel, and a beaver pelt to boot,


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 25, 2009)

MonsterSound said:


> Free flannel, and a beaver pelt to boot,



That's very tempting, if they come with a hot gal attached.


----------



## mike047 (Nov 25, 2009)

MonsterSound said:


> Free flannel, and a beaver pelt to boot,



I'll take some pelt


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2009)

Well apparently HWC has enlisted the help of Deadthings again. They will be nibbling away at our lead. so fold with everything you got! Time to get every piece of hardware running, including every available Core i7. If you need assistance, please PM me or post in the Tech Assistance Thread. Fold with everything you got guy's!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well apparently HWC has enlisted the help of Deadthings again. They will be nibbling away at our lead. so fold with everything you got! Time to get every piece of hardware running, including every available Core i7. If you need assistance, please PM me or post in the Tech Assistance Thread. Fold with everything you got guy's!!!



I'm sorry to say I can't provide any more PPD, I'm already running at my limits (8800GT OC'ed as high as it will stabily), I have a hypothetical 10k PPD extra that could be used for folding, but I'm not willing to pull it away from WCG, so I'm afraid to say I'm not going to be able to help much


----------



## hat (Dec 15, 2009)

If it really means that much to you, I can switch my Kuma over to SMP...


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well apparently HWC has enlisted the help of Deadthings again. They will be nibbling away at our lead. so fold with everything you got! Time to get every piece of hardware running, including every available Core i7. If you need assistance, please PM me or post in the Tech Assistance Thread. Fold with everything you got guy's!!!



I will be getting a GTX 260 back from RMA tomorrow, waiting for a Asus 750a that should be here on Friday.  So at the moment I'm tapped out.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 15, 2009)

Damnit... I hate my electric bill.  I was gonna back off after I got my mil tag tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder who the two guests are right now.


----------



## hat (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, since SMP runs much slower than the GPU client (SMP has yet to complete 1% while the GPU client is already at 18%), I don't have a new PPD figure for myself, but I estimate it's somewhere around ~5k ppd instead of ~4100-4200PPD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

hat said:


> Well, since SMP runs much slower than the GPU client (SMP has yet to complete 1% while the GPU client is already at 18%), I don't have a new PPD figure for myself, but I estimate it's somewhere around ~5k ppd instead of ~4100-4200PPD.



i think your alittle low on your estimate but i can't give you a better one as i don't remember how many PPD the SMP client gets as i haven't used it in along time


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think your alittle low on your estimate but i can't give you a better one as i don't remember how many PPD the SMP client gets as i haven't used it in along time



When I ran SMP on an E4500 it gave ~2100 PPD (2.2ghz).  So you should get ~2800 or so


----------



## hat (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah, I just checked F@Hmon. I'm getting 5.55k ppd right now. 4300 from the gpu and 1250 from the smp client.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

hat said:


> Ah, I just checked F@Hmon. I'm getting 5.55k ppd right now. 4300 from the gpu and 1250 from the smp client.



that seems about right. Keep in mind it will be higher when your not using the rig


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2009)

My 7750 @ 3.3ghz used to get 1.2k to 1.7k depending on the work unit. SMP2 will be nice when they unleash it unto the world.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well apparently HWC has enlisted the help of Deadthings again. They will be nibbling away at our lead. so fold with everything you got! Time to get every piece of hardware running, including every available Core i7. If you need assistance, please PM me or post in the Tech Assistance Thread. Fold with everything you got guy's!!!



Ok.  I let some moths out of my wallet and ordered another card.  Should be folding by the weekend.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> My 7750 @ 3.3ghz used to get 1.2k to 1.7k depending on the work unit. SMP2 will be nice when they unleash it unto the world.



i didn't know anything about the SMP2. Is it more optimized?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 15, 2009)

How many point's would a Q9450 get with SMP?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 15, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> How many point's would a Q9450 get with SMP?


About 3K ppd, depending on the overclock.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 19, 2009)

It looks like there is a power cut at Deadthings place. He has not produced the past 12 hours. His 180.000 PPD is what makes the difference between them gaining at us and us pulling away. Long live Canadian free air power cables.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> It looks like there is a power cut at Deadthings place. He has not produced the past 12 hours.



Or he just went back folding for NCIX


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2009)

It looks like he has, his points at NCIX are higher today already than they have been for the past several days.  Let's rebuild that buffer between us and HCF!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2009)

Looking at his past production, this guy is capable of producing >250K PPD So he can technically split it between the two teams and still have >100K PPD for each Well, don't let that discourage you folks as we all can do for now is wait and continue to foldI should be upping my production here shortly


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 19, 2009)

Deadthings is a team all by himself  . He has a new project on the go as well so that might be distracting him.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Dec 20, 2009)

DT does an awesome job when he comes in to pay us at HWC a visit.

I helped one of his farms out a bit with a pair of 8800GTS's.

That being said, I am getting up to full power slowly after a dual Hardware failure. Folding kills stuff fast sometimes.

But being a Canuck, I got more thermal headroom 

Rig #3 comming soon 

ST


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 20, 2009)

Canucks is catching up, Extreme Overclock stats say they'll pass us in 1.9 weeks! I need to get a better nVidia card in this machine...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Canucks is catching up, Extreme Overclock stats say they'll pass us in 1.9 weeks! I need to get a better nVidia card in this machine...



forget nvidia cards. we need to either abandon ship or get a fleet of i7 big wus doing 25k ppd. we will never survive!!!!!


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 20, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> forget nvidia cards. we need to either abandon ship or get a fleet of i7 big wus doing 25k ppd. we will never survive!!!!!



Abandon ship? NEVAR! I might soon have a GTX 260 and a Q8400 to contribute PPD with, instead of this shoddy E5200 and surprisingly good 9600 GT...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Abandon ship? NEVAR! I might soon have a GTX 260 and a Q8400 to contribute PPD with, instead of this shoddy E5200 and surprisingly good 9600 GT...



 well keep the faith. i may be able to aquire another 9800gtx+ or perhaps a gtx 275 by the end of the month. that will help. but we need to think long term here. the more people going i7 the better.


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 20, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> forget nvidia cards. we need to either abandon ship or get *a fleet of i7 big wus doing 25k ppd*. we will never survive!!!!!



This is the ticket 

Bigadv units are really something. There is a lot of excellent PPD out there to be had if you get the word out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

I will have a GTX260 216 folding for me as soon as i get it. That will make 3 8800GTs 1 8800GTS 1 GTX260 that i own but there is 2 more 8800GT's a GT220+9500gt also folding for me IIRC(thanks velvet)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will have a GTX260 216 folding for me as soon as i get it. That will make 3 8800GTs 1 8800GTS 1 GTX260 that i own but there is 2 more 8800GT's a GT220+9500gt also folding for me IIRC(thanks velvet)



Sweet!

So you should be able to do ~30K PPD even without Velvet's cards 
Sounds like you'll be eating pie every day


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet!
> 
> So you should be able to do ~30K PPD even without Velvet's cards
> Sounds like you'll be eating pie every day



I hope so. The GTs put out around 5-5.8k PPD each
5000x3=15,000(thats running 1888pt WUs) 5800x3=17,400(353pt)
+ 4000-4700 
total PPD with the GT's +GTS
~19k PPD at lowest 
~22 at highest 

then add the GTX that should be good for another ~8k so that bring total PPD to 30k if i don't get the big WUs so your right ion  then add velvet's help and that could bring me to ~45k ppd(not sure on that. its just a random number that seems reasonable no calculations behind it)

also most of the folding done today is from velvet because mine have been down most of the day because of stablity problems


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 20, 2009)

I added another GTX 260 tonight.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I added another GTX 260 tonight.



what core? Also what kinda points do they put out?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 20, 2009)

216 core.  I have three that do about 8900ppd with the 353's and two that do about 8400.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> 216 core.  I have three that do about 8900ppd with the 353's and two that do about 8400.



thats great news then  looks like a GTX260 will go very nicely with my "farm".(i don't consider it a farm yet. more like a garden)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> (i don't consider it a farm yet. more like a garden)



A Victory Garden!


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 20, 2009)

chrisk, who is bluetinge?


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

I am giving my uncle the 9600gso I won, and he said he'd give running F@H on it a shot. If he sticks with it, expect another ~2000-2500PPD from me (it's not on 24/7)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats great news then  looks like a GTX260 will go very nicely with my "farm".*(i don't consider it a farm yet. more like a garden)*



We all have to start somewhere.  My setup for WCG is more like a window planter 
A garden is 4-10 rigs, a farm is 10-30, and a plantation is 30+


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> We all have to start somewhere.  My setup for WCG is more like a window planter
> A garden is 4-10 rigs, a farm is 10-30, and a plantation is 30+



if you only count my 24/7 crunchers i will have 5(when i get main rig running and the E7200) 

now does F@H go by rigs or amount of hardware folding?

dont worry you will have a farm someday


----------



## bogmali (Dec 21, 2009)

I was fooling around HWC's forums and stumbled upon this thread:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/26685-secrecy.html

There is mention of me, Buck Nasty, and El Fiendo on there but too bad ST already locked it before I can counter poke at Badatcards


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> We all have to start somewhere.  My setup for WCG is more like a window planter
> A garden is 4-10 rigs, a farm is 10-30, and a plantation is 30+



I only have 3 rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I only have 3 rigs.



Window planter


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Window planter



there is nothing wrong with a window planter. Everyone started off small at first. 
ATM i have a window planter but after i get my package from CP i will have a garden again that was bigger then before  and trying to get more things together for another rig... I can't just have a CPU lay around without being used...(have a X2 4200+ not being used so need to get a board for it)

I have a PSU
GPU
CPU 
RAM 

all i need is a HDD and mobo. They way i see it.. If you have extra parts laying around try and get some parts on the forum for cheap and build another cruncher/folder


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> there is nothing wrong with a window planter. Everyone started off small at first.
> ATM i have a window planter but after i get my package from CP i will have a garden again that was bigger then before



Absolutely, if you don't count the rigs I have at friend's houses and other places all I have is a window planter


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Window planter



It's not about how big it is, it's all about how you use it!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Absolutely, if you don't count the rigs I have at friend's houses and other places all I have is a window planter



I only count what i call my "main" rigs(E1500,P4,X2 240,5kBE) if you want to count all of my rigs...I think i still have a garden or a small farm..(i don't know how many rigs i have running anymore  i need to count lol )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I was fooling around HWC's forums and stumbled upon this thread:
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/26685-secrecy.html
> 
> There is mention of me, Buck Nasty, and El Fiendo on there but too bad ST already locked it before I can counter poke at Badatcards


Yeah, Badatcards seems to like a little controversy now and then. I just try to ignore him as much as possible.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I only have 3 rigs.





[Ion] said:


> Window planter



But what a planter!  Do you use Miracle Grow?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 21, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> But what a planter!  Do you use Miracle Grow?



No, just a big window planter for my 2x GTX 275's and 5x GTX 260 216's.  Maybe I should try Miracle Grow.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 21, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> No, just a big window planter for my 2x GTX 275's and 5x GTX 260 216's.  Maybe I should try Miracle Grow.



5 x GTX 260 216's IS miracle grow.  Besides, you just got a miracle.  You won the contest.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 21, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> 5 x GTX 260 216's IS miracle grow.  Besides, you just got a miracle.  You won the contest.



What contest?


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 21, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> What contest?



Opps, my bad.  I had just read one of P_O_S_PC's threads and I got confused.  Sorry.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 21, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Opps, my bad.  I had just read one of P_O_S_PC's threads and I got confused.  Sorry.



Oh, that one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

looks like i got some "Miracle Grow" for my planter then  the GTX260 will go nicely in my garden..(will be a farm sometime going to add as i can)


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yeah, Badatcards seems to like a little controversy now and then. I just try to ignore him as much as possible.



He is just really enthusiastic. Most of the folders at HWC see you guys as folding brothers


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 21, 2009)

Now that I've got the SMP client up and running, my F@H pot plant is chugging away at a nice ~5k PPD. I might be able to convince my parents to let it run 24/7!
HWC seems to have dropped a slight amount in production, we've got 1.9 instead of 1.7 weeks until they overtake us...
I really need to convince my friend with his two 9800 GX2s to run GPU folding, that'd bring in about 20k PPD!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Now that I've got the SMP client up and running, my F@H pot plant is chugging away at a nice ~5k PPD. I might be able to convince my parents to let it run 24/7!
> HWC seems to have dropped a slight amount in production, we've got 1.9 instead of 1.7 weeks until they overtake us...
> I really need to convince my friend with his two 9800 GX2s to run GPU folding, that'd bring in about 20k PPD!



Awesome!  I'm currently running at ~5k PPD (8800GT) almost 24/7, but I'm likely going to be down all of my production starting Thursday morning (leaving for vacation).

Those GX2s would be awesome, if you can convince him to let you fold on them and OC them a bit, they should pump out ~25k between the two on 353pt WUs, less on 787s and 1888s


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I've installed a vm running on all 4 cores of my Athlon II 620 that's generating ~4600 PPD. I'll set up my Q9550 tonight for another 5-6K. 

BTW: I spent a couple of extra hours setting up until I noticed that Fah Spy was mistakenly reporting a PPD of about 720 because it did not recognize the project and could not update it's project database.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking at the stats for both teams, our main problem is the # of active folders: them - 120, us - 72.  We need to get some of our 406 inactive members folding again! We have a lot of depth, we just need for them to step up and help us out.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 22, 2009)

Did you guys see the last 24 hour update from kakao starts?


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like El Fiendo completed some bigadv units!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 22, 2009)

Yup and one more update to go.........


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 22, 2009)

Chris when are your next bigavd wu's posting?  Just asking because I know that you are doing them.


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 22, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Chris when are your next bigavd wu's posting?  Just asking because I know that you are doing them.



I lost a couple because I restarted the clients improperly 

One was at ~35%, the other at ~_*86*_%

Be sure to read the guides fully. 3.0Charlie posted a command to shut down the client properly that I should have used:


> shutdown /h now
> reboot



Let this be a lesson for you kids; don't do drugs, and restart your vm rigs properly.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> I lost a couple because I restarted the clients improperly
> 
> One was at ~35%, the other at ~_*86*_%
> 
> ...



Ouch, sorry to hear that 
Although I know every -bigadv WU gets you ~45-55K points against us, I don't care about the points, and who comes out on top is only mildly important to me, what matters most is that the work is done for Stanford.

If I was given the choice of completely giving up folding or switching to HCF, I would definitely switch to HCF (even though I want TPU to come out ahead ) because what I care most about is doing the research, not the points


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that
> Although I know every -bigadv WU gets you ~45-55K points against us, I don't care about the points, and who comes out on top is only mildly important to me, what matters most is that the work is done for Stanford.
> 
> If I was given the choice of completely giving up folding or switching to HCF, I would definitely switch to HCF (even though I want TPU to come out ahead ) because what I care most about is doing the research, not the points



I agree. You are a great bunch of guys and a small group folding your butts off. I would fold for you guys anytime. (but I won't hahaha)


----------



## LCB001 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi.

It's been a pleasure Folding with you folks, you are more than welcome to stop by our forums and talk Folding or whatever you like.

Be seeing you real soon...

LCB


----------



## bogmali (Dec 23, 2009)

LCB001 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi.
> 
> It's been a pleasure Folding with you folks, *you are more than welcome to stop by our forums and talk Folding or whatever you like.
> *
> ...




Welcome to the forums and likewise


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> If I was given the choice of completely giving up folding or switching to HCF, I would definitely switch to HCF (even though I want TPU to come out ahead ) because what I care most about is doing the research, not the points



Well said.  I agree completely.  The rivalry with HCF and hanging out with all you guys in this forum is a bonus that makes it fun.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought this was the gearing up for battle thread.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 23, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I thought this was the gearing up for battle thread.



Please don't think for a moment that my altruistic statements will in any way deter me from tending the ammo belts for EF's 50 caliber.  If bodies must be strewn about in abundance, let it be for science.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm unfortunately going to be down my ~5k PPD from tomorrow morning until early January, which isn't going to help us any


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2009)

What will help us is i should (and hope)be getting the GTX260 and Velvet now has a 8800GTS folding along with his 2 8800GTs+ GT220. So with his help i am bringing this to the table:
5 8800GT's 
2 8800GTS
1 GT220
1 GTX260(coming soon)

possibly i will be getting another GPU depending on how much i spend on the PSU for my rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What will help us is i should (and hope)be getting the GTX260 and Velvet now has a 8800GTS folding along with his 2 8800GTs+ GT220. So with his help i am bringing this to the table:
> 5 8800GT's
> 2 8800GTS
> 1 GT220
> ...



Awesome, that'll give you some pretty sweet PPD!
Definitely should make up for the loss of an 8800GT for ~8 days


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 23, 2009)

What happened to mx500torid? Havent seen any update from his rigs quite sometime!!

And mmaak...Whats holding u back bro??


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 23, 2009)

Mmaakk is currently a prisoner of war in Borneo. We're negotiating release treaties but it will take time. Mx500torid is probably just lazy though.


Or sending his cards in for an RMA, I can't remember which.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 23, 2009)

Mmaakk is currently in hiding and doesn't want to show his mug here because I leapfrogged his arse for the #2 spot (We'll see if this gets his attention). As far Mxtorid no clue


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2009)

mx500torid did say something about his status!  LINK 

Let's have a little respect for someone who dropped 7 million points on us in about 9 months.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> mx500torid did say something about his status!  LINK
> 
> Let's have a little respect for someone who dropped 7 million points on us in about 9 months.


Yep, mx500torid & mmaakk threw quite a few points up on the board for us. We all know how hard it is to justify the electric use. We are very grateful for their donations.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 24, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> I thought this was the gearing up for battle thread.



I agree, what's with all this huggy huggy tongue-in-ear crap??  Give me canuck death or give me... um, death? 

/LAMEHUMOR





BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, mx500torid & mmaakk threw quite a few points up on the board for us. We all know how hard it is to justify the electric use. We are very grateful for their donations.



Ugh... the electric bill.  The crazy thing is... I could find a way to rationalize building a folding farm... but I just can't seem to come to terms with the demon-spawn utility bill it would summon.


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I agree, what's with all this huggy huggy tongue-in-ear crap??  Give me TPU death or give me... um, death?
> 
> /LAMETPUHUMOR



TPU smells. But not as much as your moms.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> TPU smells. But not as much as your moms.



Uh oh. Insulting other members can earn you an infraction I may end up fighting this HWC battle on several fronts.

Serious note: Chris, do you have guys running i7 860's @ HWC and if so, is the dual channel memory bandwidth limiting PPD?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2009)

Hmmm . . . I haven't been active in ages . . .

Has a lot to do with the fact that I have people living here who are absolutely set on turning off my rig when I'm not around - which is BS.  Big reason why I finally gave up, as it was taking so long to complete WU . . .

Anyhow, I'll see if I can't fire these cores back up.  I'm debating on how I'd want to run - either splitting between my CPU and two GPU cores, or if I'd want to allocate everything to my 4 GPUs . . .


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 24, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Uh oh. Insulting other members can earn you an infraction I may end up fighting this HWC battle on several fronts.
> 
> Serious note: Chris, do you have guys running i7 860's @ HWC and if so, is the dual channel memory bandwidth limiting PPD?




I am not aware of anyone yet. The bigadvs like at least 4.6 gb of ram, and most LGA 1156 systems have 4gb, so I would say if they are, ram amounts are more limiting than bandwidth.

I was getting ~8500PPd on my 3.4GHZ 920, (~1200MHZ bus) and that jumped to ~9300PPD when I went to 3.6GHZ (~1400MHZ bus). I doubt that the total PPD was due to a clock increase. I have read on the folding forums that bandwidth does help with the bigadvs though.

3.0Charlie also found that running the ramdisk option (on his 12GB system) really helped with frame times. So disk access time also makes a difference with these WUs.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 24, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Hmmm . . . I haven't been active in ages . . .
> 
> Has a lot to do with the fact that I have people living here who are absolutely set on turning off my rig when I'm not around - which is BS.  Big reason why I finally gave up, as it was taking so long to complete WU . . .
> 
> Anyhow, I'll see if I can't fire these cores back up.  I'm debating on how I'd want to run - either splitting between my CPU and two GPU cores, or if I'd want to allocate everything to my 4 GPUs . . .



Go all in, we need the help!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Go all in, we need the help!



Nuff Said


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 24, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Hmmm . . . I haven't been active in ages . . .
> 
> Has a lot to do with the fact that I have people living here who are absolutely set on turning off my rig when I'm not around - which is BS.



Disconnect the power and reset buttons from the motherboard 


UPDATE: Something must be going on at HWC, they've dropped about 50k PPD below average! We've now got 2.6 weeks before they overtake us!


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I've fired some cores up.  I'll need some experimenting to figure out what best suits my rig . . .

Back in the day, I ran one GPU client for each of my 3870s, and the last two CPU cores were busy with the SMP client.

Right now, though, I can't seem to get two GPU cores working between both 4870x2s.  I've tried running them with crossfire disabled, even going so far as disabling low-level crossfire (which technically forces all 4 GPUs to themselves).  I've tried with crossfire enabled . . . hot-swapping the monitor connection . . . nichevo.  Can't get two GPU clients running.

So, I've got one GPU client currently working, which left a lot of CPU overhead.  CPU is working two SMP clients - and current CPU workload is averaging 85% load.

There's two computers at work that are constantly on 24 hours a day - although they're rather low-end machines, I can probably get some single-core clients running on them, too.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome back.

Can't help with your gpu issues, I don't have any experience with folding on ATI cards. You should pop over to the assistance thread; someone should be able to help you there.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Can't help with your gpu issues, I don't have any experience with folding on ATI cards. You should pop over to the assistance thread; someone should be able to help you there.



I probably will at some point.

I've had quite a bit of experience with the older GPU clients (I used to help out with those issues occasionally here), but the clients have changed a bit since then.  I used to run one for each card, since back in the day with my two X1950 PROs.

I've got a couple more ideas to try out - will probably throw out a question here, too.  Also intend to scour the F@H boards for any info that might help out.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 24, 2009)

I fold on a couple of 9800GX2's and I know how painful it can be to get them running correctly. I cringe everytime I even think about installing new drivers.

Good luck.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I fold on a couple of 9800GX2's and I know how painful it can be to get them running correctly. I cringe everytime I even think about installing new drivers.
> 
> Good luck.




Yeah, my biggest gripe back in the day was when (after a driver update), to get two GPU clients working, both cards had to be "on" . . . this required getting the first client working, then connecting the monitor cable to the second card to turn it "on," then starting the second client and swapping the cable back to the primary adapter.

Before, you could just disable crossfire, force the GPU flag and let it go to work.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 27, 2009)

Bloody brilliant work guys, we've extended our lead on HWC to 2.3 months, and overtaking another team in the process!


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 27, 2009)

Just a little update on my GPU situation . . . I couldn't for the life of me get both 4870x2s folding on seperate clients - either I was recieving machine ID errors (which were not abated by manually editing the .cfg), or errors stating no driver present.

It'd be nice if the GPU clients were the older console-only type, as they tended to be a lot more flexible than the SYS Tray clients.

Either way, though, I've found that enabling crossfire between the cards has seemed to help.  The GPU client has gone from averaging 5min between steps, to about 2min between steps.  Change has been noted over the course of quite a few WUs.  So, if that's the best I can manage with one GPU client, I won't complain.  It's now averaging 4 hours to complete one GPU WU, as compared to averaging 6+ hours before.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

they have the console-only clients available on the same page as the sys tray and there more productive


----------



## chriskwarren (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy holidays TPU. Keep folding strong through the new year guys!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

chriskwarren said:


> Happy holidays TPU. Keep folding strong through the new year guys!



thanks 
Happy holidays to you too and everyone else


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I agree Nasty. We have got to rallied the troops quick if we are to stave off this advance by HWC. I'm giving it all i got right now. We need some others to step up and throw a little *more gas on the fire*.



You need to get those i7 folks folding bigadvs. Folks who fold primarily on the GPU are getting hit bad with the 10101s. Folks folding on the CPU are not getting hit too hard.

Also helps that the winter months bring cold weather. We need folding, flannel, and fine ladies to stay warm...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate the 10101s 
They make the 8800GT run even hotter (85-88c), and the PPD is terrible (4200, vs 5700 on 353s)
Ah, at least it is for science


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 3, 2010)

The PPD is no big deal, and they are supposedly more complex in nature so it does mean that they are able to do different kinds of science as our hardware gets more powerful.

The heat issue is another can of worms. If you are not careful you can damage stuff.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 3, 2010)

Down to 6.4 days.  Chriswarren has posted as much on HWC

At this rate, they'll pass sometime Monday afternoon.


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats why you guys will ramp it up!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2010)

We will have to wait for Monday to see what response we can conjure up. Either way, it's all for science and has forced both our teams to "bring their best to the table". You guy's @ HWC are a class act and I could not think of a better team to pass us, if it does happen. Keep the faith TPU!


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We will have to wait for Monday to see what response we can conjure up. Either way, it's all for science and has forced both our teams to "bring their best to the table". You guy's @ HWC are a class act and I could not think of a better team to pass us, if it does happen. Keep the faith TPU!



Will surely be a back and forth battle for some time as I think our teams are pretty evenly matched for the most part.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> Will surely be a back and forth battle for some time as I think our teams are pretty evenly matched for the most part.



I'm thinking back about 4 months when this all started. That had to be the toughest 3.6 million you guy's have ever had to pull off.


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm thinking back about 4 months when this all started. That had to be the toughest 3.6 million you guy's have ever had to pull off.



Indeed! Our team PPD really took off after this (that and the cold weather).


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 5, 2010)

It has been one long fought and tough battle, and I highly doubt even if we pass you for a little bit that we will not have to worry or be lax. Both teams have pulled of some amazing things in these past 4 months for sure.

I applaude your team spirit and effort, and I am sure we will be in the top 25 for the world soon enough! Keep it up guys.

ST

P.S. - Rig #3 is comming soon.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2010)

Back to OC my cards again so we can pull an extra 200 K/day 

You are right the battle will bring both teams to top 25.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

If all goes as planed i will be picking my GTX260 up from the other house Thursday


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

Although my dad will probably bitch, I will set up my desktop again and fold away


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Although my dad will probably bitch, I will set up my desktop again and fold away



I would say its good for ~4k PPD... Am i right? I have a GTS G80 folding as well and it does about 4.6k but has a nice OC and has been softmodded to a quadro(that helped ppd alittle bit i didn't think it would but a 100-400 ppd boost is welcome)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

Roughly ~4k PPD. I got a good overclock on mine as well (in specs).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Roughly ~4k PPD. I got a good overclock on mine as well (in specs).



mine is clocked about 100mhz higher on shaders that could be why i get alittle more ppd also but not bad


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mine is clocked about 100mhz higher on shaders that could be why i get alittle more ppd also but not bad



Hmm, maybe I should see how much more I could push it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Hmm, maybe I should see how much more I could push it.



that maybe about all you can get from yours. Try lowering the core to 600 and up the shaders to 1600 and see if that is stable. if so the lower core will easily be made up for and more with higher shader clock(atleast in folding and not noticeable difference in games)

Also do you have an A2 or A3? Mine is A3 and i have seen that they clock higher alot of the time


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm up and down ATM, guys . . . at least while I'm waiting on my UPS to show up.  No surge protection, as my aging unit bit the dust last week (and took out a wall outlet, too).  So, I have to "baby-sit" my rig.  She's working while I'm at home, but must be shut down whilst I'm away.

Either way, I've packed down over 20k points in the last couple of weeks, and turned out over a dozen WUs.  So . . . not too bad after having been dormant for over a year or two.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

if i am lucky i should add a gtx280 to my arsenal in two weeks time. keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the spirit shown in the last few posts.  While it looks almost certain that HWC will pass us, it's just as certain that we will roar back to life and bury them.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Love the spirit shown in the last few posts.  While it looks almost certain that HWC will pass us, it's just as certain that we will roar back to life and bury them.



True, there is always someone better, faster, & stronger. HWC will be in the same position as TPU in due time. 

*I just want to point out that it has been an honor folding with this great group of guys that we call the Folding Team. We have had incredible increases in PPD over the last 4-5 months and you have shown me that there is nothing that we cannot accomplish together! Excellent work fellas.*


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> True, there is always someone better, faster, & stronger. HWC will be in the same position as TPU in due time.
> 
> *I just want to point out that it has been an honor folding with this great group of guys that we call the Folding Team. We have had incredible increases in PPD over the last 4-5 months and you have shown me that there is nothing that we cannot accomplish together! Excellent work fellas.*



Now let's go punch us some Commi... er, Reds! Rawr!


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> True, there is always someone better, faster, & stronger. HWC will be in the same position as TPU in due time.
> 
> *I just want to point out that it has been an honor folding with this great group of guys that we call the Folding Team. We have had incredible increases in PPD over the last 4-5 months and you have shown me that there is nothing that we cannot accomplish together! Excellent work fellas.*



It has been my pleasure to have folded beside you guys for so long. Like I said originally in my first post I had a very close call, and my mother is a double survivor. So I fold for a good cause, and anything that can get us closer is better. Even helping out with questions from your folders on stuff I know. Anything to get a cure.

You guys have an amazing Folding Team here and I hope to have more back and forth as both teams climb to the top!

Fold On my friends, TPU is a great place. But HWC is my home 

ST


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Also do you have an A2 or A3? Mine is A3 and i have seen that they clock higher alot of the time



I have an A2


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 6, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> It has been my pleasure to have folded beside you guys for so long. Like I said originally in my first post I had a very close call, and my mother is a double survivor. So I fold for a good cause, and anything that can get us closer is better. Even helping out with questions from your folders on stuff I know. Anything to get a cure.
> 
> You guys have an amazing Folding Team here and I hope to have more back and forth as both teams climb to the top!
> 
> ...



Oh you don't get off that easy, you're still getting a punching. C'mere a minute.


----------



## hat (Jan 6, 2010)

HWC is going to overtake us? By how much?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 6, 2010)

So far they average 190000 PPD greater than us, but we're also experiencing a dip in points that could rebound. Its tough to say for certain what the difference is between our daily production, but they're currently slated to overtake us in 17 hours.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2010)

points for the last 24 hours:
TPU: 826,901
HWC: 1,067,008
Points we're ahead of them: 131,794


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm giving her all she's got, captain!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i'm giving her all she's got, captain!



All we can do is what we can do


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i'm giving her all she's got, captain!



I wish i could say that but i still have ~8k PPD i can add but it will be running soon


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 7, 2010)

she's beginning to rip apart, captain! she can't take much more!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2010)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I have an A2



that could be why mine does better. Mine is the A3(i love it) so be happy with the clocks you have


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like Deadthings is jumping on the HWC bandwagon again. What was that I said about external influences? Ah what the hell, let's have some fun with the situation!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like Deadthings is jumping on the HWC bandwagon again. What was that I said about external influences?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100107/HWC.jpg



Bad form HWC.  Bad form. :shadedshu


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 8, 2010)

Meh. We'll get them. I always get my man, and so will this team.

Also, they seem to be prepping for a folding contest starting this Monday as an emergency response to Buck mentioning we might have a contest.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Meh. We'll get them. I always get my man, and so will this team.
> 
> Also, they seem to be prepping for a folding contest starting this Monday as an emergency response to Buck mentioning we might have a contest.



well then its time to play the game. ill change over some of my clients and fire up the rest of the farm.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> well then its time to play the game. ill change over some of my clients and fire up the rest of the farm.



Now that's what I'm talking about.  TPU members coming to the rescue.  That's so awesome Solaris17, we really appreciate it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about.  TPU members coming to the rescue.  That's so awesome Solaris17, we really appreciate it.



thanks unfortunetely my main rig is down so i cant help with the i7 or the GX2's but

athlon X2 turion

Athlon X2 opteron

Dual skt 2x Xeons (total 4 threads)

like 6 or 7 p4/socket A systems 

EDIT: forgot about the PS3

i dont know if ill be able to get all of the skt A/p4 systems going. i have like 20machines but i dont have enough powercables or net adapters. I have like a 64 port switch but i dont have enough ethernet cables ha but i will run all i can


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks unfortunetely my main rig is down so i cant help with the i7 or the GX2's but
> 
> athlon X2 turion
> 
> ...



VM's will have the most points running in 64bit Linux.


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like Deadthings is jumping on the HWC bandwagon again. What was that I said about external influences? Ah what the hell, let's have some fun with the situation!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100107/HWC.jpg





thebluebumblebee said:


> Bad form HWC.  Bad form. :shadedshu





Solaris17 said:


> well then its time to play the game. ill change over some of my clients and fire up the rest of the farm.



What is the difference in Deadthings helping us out and solaris helping you guys out? Isn't that what this 'battle' was about? Getting our teams folding harder so we both rise up the standings while doing science?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> VM's will have the most points running in 64bit Linux.



i know. silly buck iv been running a farm for awhile just not all the clients were for this team and some of the machines crunched.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i know. silly buck iv been running a farm for awhile just not all the clients were for this team and some of the machines crunched.



Not a chance of me schooling Solaris17


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> What is the difference in Deadthings helping us out and solaris helping you guys out? Isn't that what this 'battle' was about? Getting our teams folding harder so we both rise up the standings while doing science?



the battle is more healthy compitition. Besides its not like their enlisting me. I fold for TPU on and off and if you look at the folding thread im pretty sure me and W2hCYK and a few others were the first original 5 man TPU folding team. sadly i bealive me and maybe one other are the only ones that kept going. I fold for my site and my own team. but regardless TPU is my home and their is always a machine dedicated. and when home needs me you better believe i will switch over every system in my arsenal to help out family.


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> the battle is more healthy compitition. Besides its not like their enlisting me. I fold for TPU on and off and if you look at the folding thread im pretty sure me and W2hCYK and a few others were the first original 5 man TPU folding team. sadly i bealive me and maybe one other are the only ones that kept going. I fold for my site and my own team. but regardless TPU is my home and their is always a machine dedicated



I agree with this message!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Not a chance of me schooling Solaris17



x64 ubuntu clouds are how i roll 

/much love


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

alright guys i am going to switch some of my CPUs over to folding (maybe not 100% on this yet)

EDIT:I will give it a full day first of running all of the GPUs to see how they do first.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> the battle is more healthy compitition. Besides its not like their enlisting me. I fold for TPU on and off and if you look at the folding thread im pretty sure me and W2hCYK and a few others were the first original 5 man TPU folding team. sadly i bealive me and maybe one other are the only ones that kept going. I fold for my site and my own team. but regardless TPU is my home and their is always a machine dedicated. and when home needs me you better believe i will switch over every system in my arsenal to help out family.



A trip down memory lane: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90885


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A trip down memory lane: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90885



I miss mmaakk. I hope he stops in sometime to see us. Thanks for the memories thebluebumblebee!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A trip down memory lane: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90885



haha wow thanks that was a long time ago. I cant even bealive iv been part of this team for that long. and that shot was even 2 years after i joined

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=104870&postcount=15

i joined in 06 damn son 4 years

back when the eurythmics were on the billboard top 100 (joke)


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A trip down memory lane: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90885



That was awesome.  Buck_Nasty churning out a whopping 1500 points!  Only the top two in red.  Team ranked at 88, oh how far we've come.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like Deadthings is jumping on the HWC bandwagon again. What was that I said about external influences? Ah what the hell, let's have some fun with the situation!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100107/HWC.jpg




Ahhh thats not true mate and you know it. DT comes and goes from one Canadian Team (NCIX) to another one *HWC* at his leisure. He was here long before we were a threat to you, and will be there long after we have passed you 

Its all good though mate 

ST


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 8800gt folding for TPU now and in about a week I will reach my 10 million goal on XS, then I will put my other 2 gpu's folding for TPU. About 20k ppd. Not as much as you heavy hitters, but a little bit more for the cause. I used to have a lot more gpu's folding, but the heat and power usage has made me cut back.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> Ahhh thats not true mate and you know it. DT comes and goes from one Canadian Team (NCIX) to another one *HWC* at his leisure. He was here long before we were a threat to you, and will be there long after we have passed you
> 
> Its all good though mate
> 
> ST



lol youll need to take our spot from our systems cold powered off processors!!


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> lol youll need to take our spot from our systems cold powered off processors!!



If they are cold they are not folding and would certainly be a shame! I prefer to take your spot from your scalding hot processors!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> If they are cold they are not folding and would certainly be a shame! I prefer to take your spot from your scalding hot processors!!!



Roger that warm em up boys we are going to WAR!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Roger that warm em up boys we are going to WAR!
> 
> http://www.iraqtimeline.com/graphics/tankbattle.jpg



You guys with the tanks. All we have in lowly Canuckistan are tank-tops:


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> You guys with the tanks. All we have in lowly Canuckistan are tank-tops:
> http://nbcsportsmedia.msnbc.com/j/N.../NHL/Ice Girls/090513_IceGirl1-tease.300w.jpg



and hello kitty AR-15's






and HWC thinks we wont win plz

TPU roll out


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> You guys with the tanks. All we have in lowly Canuckistan are tank-tops:
> http://nbcsportsmedia.msnbc.com/j/N.../NHL/Ice Girls/090513_IceGirl1-tease.300w.jpg



Damn, that may actually disarm our tanks. Chris, I was just considering that we are so caught up in this battle, that we are not even noticing the smaller teams we are steamrolling over.


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Damn, that may actually disarm our tanks. Chris, I was just considering that we are so caught up in this battle, that we are *not even noticing the smaller teams we are steamrolling over*.



Actually this is the main benefit of this all along. Honestly I do check where you guys are, but man, we have lots of green overtakes on our radar over the next months. 

We will be posting half-naked pictures of ladies on this thread for many months, well into the top 25 teams.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Another Teamviewer success. Crazyeyesreaper just tossed his 2x 5850's into the fold for TPU. Let's show our thanks to him.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2010)

alright folks im running full bore for 5 days then off and on because im pretty damn sure the power bills gonna be a complete nasty cold heart c*** 

anyway im spitting out 8-10k PPD im sure with msi afterburner and a few more tweaks and if i raise my NB speeds i can top out at 10k eitherway 8k steady PPD now if i had a router i can get this PS3 to donate another 600-900 and if i get lucky maybe i can convice a few friends to fold on my behalf to help eitherway

LETS KICK THIS INTO OVERDRIVE AND SHOW THE CANUKS HOW ITS REALLY DONE


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Another Teamviewer success. Crazyeyesreaper just tossed his 2x 5850's into the fold for TPU. Let's show our thanks to him.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7MkiQ9sLFQ


----------



## Dead Things (Jan 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like Deadthings is jumping on the HWC bandwagon again.


I'm flattered!



thebluebumblebee said:


> Bad form HWC.  Bad form. :shadedshu


If NCIX is my home, then HWC is my cottage. Just think of me as your usual 20k PPD guy at HWC whose WUs get turned in in chunks. 

By the way - I will echo earlier sentiments of congratulations to both teams for turning in an outstanding performance during this epic showdown! The last time we got caught by somebody at NCIX, it was by a little team called folding@evga. Needless to say, the "battle" was a little less epic.

edit - BTW buck... you wouldn't happen to have that pic in 1920x1200 would ya?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2010)

alright seems im having issues after setting up the 2 gpu clients on my 5850s the SMP client on my phenom keeps hanging and basically isnt doing a damn thing which isnt good as that knocks me down 2k ppd need to trouble shoot it in the morning


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 8, 2010)

Mike047, mmaakk and mx500torid...Calling u guys to help us out here a bit.

Team HWC has just 0.45 days to knock us out.

U guys have contributed great to the team...Infact we would be long behind Team HWC if it werent for u guys' contribution.

I understand that u have your solid reasons not to fold. But if at all you guys could lend us a hand, we could give those canuks a valiant fight.

Appreciate your help!!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A trip down memory lane: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90885



Wow..topping out at 1,200 PPD avg back then, seems a long time ago folding on single and dual core rigs 

I need to sort myself out with another K9A2 and I will throw a few more GPU's in the mix when I get the money together.

Just like to say a big congrats to both teams and hope will are still fighting it out when we hit the TOP 10


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Dead Things said:


> edit - BTW buck... you wouldn't happen to have that pic in 1920x1200 would ya?



Sorry Deadthings, thats the best resolution I have. I appreciate you seeing the humor in it. I lol'd the entire time i was making it.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2010)

I have 2 more GTX260 to throw into the mix courtesy of boomstik360


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like Team HWC overtook us.

But we aint done yet Canuks!! Aint done!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Looks like Team HWC overtook us.
> 
> But we aint done yet Canuks!! Aint done!!



dustyshiv, you should have shanked them with your dusty shiv as they passed by


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 8, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Looks like Team HWC overtook us.
> 
> But we aint done yet Canuks!! Aint done!!



Its all good mate, cause we canucks ain't done either 

ST


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

I want to add more power but will have to build another rig...Not doing it..


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 8, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> Its all good mate, cause we canucks ain't done either
> 
> ST



All in the spirit of healthy competition!!

Cancer/  Alzheimer's is the butt we need to kick together!!


----------



## fixt (Jan 8, 2010)

Dead Things said:


> The last time we got caught by somebody at NCIX, it was by a little team called folding@evga. Needless to say, the "battle" was a little less epic.




It is a little harder when your competition is actually paying their participants to fold for them :shadedshu

Not to mention have the opportunity to market their team with a global brand of computer products....

Nope no cynicism here 




An excellent fight TPU! - Unfortunately the spot is now ours to loose. "With Great Power Comes Great Responsibility" (I came up with that myself - you like?)



Oh btw - Neener Neener Neener!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

fixt said:


> Oh btw - Neener Neener Neener!
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/../imagehosting/29684ab7e45f0b7dd.jpg​



Oh, that's really cold!:shadedshu


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2010)

fleet of PC's roll out


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2010)

also for everyones information F@H gpu2 client only uses a max of 60% of a 5850 right now its hovering around 55% that means ive got alot of untapped power .....

never mind seems its spiking to 100% but gpu z and CCC give different readins so take it with a grain of salt theres alot untapped potential here 

currently averaging 3300PPD on each 5850 with 511pt WU


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> currently averaging 3300PPD on each 5850 with 511pt WU



That's pretty darn good for an ATI card.  I have a liquid cooled, bios-modded, everything but volt modded 4850 and I only get 2200 PPD on a 511.

Can't wait for the GPU3 client for ATI.  If it works out, 5850 here I come.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm sorry guys but i'm not going to be much of a help soon. I feel its time to downsize and cut back on electric so i am going to be putting ALL(but HDDs) of my hardware up for sale(yes that includes the GTX260 and 8800GT's and the mobos,CPUs,ram,etc)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm sorry guys but i'm not going to be much of a help soon. I feel its time to downsize and cut back on electric so i am going to be putting ALL(but HDDs) of my hardware up for sale(yes that includes the GTX260 and 8800GT's and the mobos,CPUs,ram,etc)



wait a minute, you just bought all that stuff and got your rig all setup. im confused!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> wait a minute, you just bought all that stuff and got your rig all setup. im confused!



I'm alittle confused myself. But looking at it if i sell it now i can get more from it and i want the space back... Also i think i am switching to ATI


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2010)

lol well do what u need to do bro   and someone send me a PM if u know why the SMP 0 client isnt working now after setting up my gpus to fold SMP 0 just hangs and nothing happens

i need my pII folding dang it it has a 1700pt wu sitting there doing nothing with that and my gpus id hit 70k+ tonight alone and then some


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm alittle confused myself. But looking at it if i sell it now i can get more from it and i want the space back... Also i think i am switching to ATI



well i can't blame you for doing so. the nice thing is there is a whole bunch of great hardware deals now!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm sorry guys but i'm not going to be much of a help soon. I feel its time to downsize and cut back on electric so i am going to be putting ALL(but HDDs) of my hardware up for sale(yes that includes the GTX260 and 8800GT's and the mobos,CPUs,ram,etc)



Ack!  My folding and crunching buddy is quitting?  One of my personal heroes on this these threads.  The guy who does the most with the least?  This cannot be!  I will not let this come to pass.  We need to setup a P_O_S_PC scholarship fund for your e-bill. Or buy you a wind-turbine, solar panel, SOMETHING!  

I'm going to off in a corner and sulk for a while.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Ack!  My folding and crunching buddy is quitting?  One of my personal heroes on this these threads.  The guy who does the most with the least?  This cannot be!  I will not let this come to pass.  We need to setup a P_O_S_PC scholarship fund for your e-bill. Or buy you a wind-turbine, solar panel, SOMETHING!
> 
> I'm going to off in a corner and sulk for a while.



thanks for the kind words i didn't know that i meant so much  I will still be crunching so don't worry(will be crunching 8threads of i7 goodness) i will also fold only hope is the GPU3 client does good for the ATI cards


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

if anyone feels like folding with 5k series i have to say avoid it at this point even with my load temps under 60'c on the gpus they will still throw errors at least once a day meaning u have to babysit the gpus as they fold which as u can guess isnt ideal. eitherway im still folding after about a 4 hr set back

it should also be noted that on a Phenom II system 2 5850s folding will require 60-70% of your CPU and that with me oced to 3.4ghz  at 3ghz it uses 65-75% on average meaning my cpu folding has TANKED horribly


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 9, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if anyone feels like folding with 5k series i have to say avoid it at this point even with my load temps under 60'c on the gpus they will still throw errors at least once a day meaning u have to babysit the gpus as they fold which as u can guess isnt ideal. eitherway im still folding after about a 4 hr set back
> 
> it should also be noted that on a Phenom II system 2 5850s folding will require 60-70% of your CPU and that with me oced to 3.4ghz  at 3ghz it uses 65-75% on average meaning my cpu folding has TANKED horribly



Try lower in your CPU clock if you have it overclocked.  I had problems with my 4850 until I lowered it just 0.1 GHz.  

Also, set the following environment variables for more stable ATI output:

BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 128

Here's a little explanation of what they do.  Environment variables.

Since I did the things I recommended above, I have no problems with stability.  I can even crunch with my CPU (with a small hit on folding output), and I can surf the net, answer e-mails, and do other lightweight tasks with no problems whatsoever.  I should also mention that my ATI (Rig 2 in my sig) is liquid cooled so I have no temp problems.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

well my cpu is still on stock volts and is linX stable 40 runs and has been folding at its current speed for about 2-3 months  and the 5850s i had buck set up with team viewer all things considered its stable it threw an error when both gpus had turned in there work units succesfully so i still got my points eitherway ive baby sitted them all day and so far no issues im just hoping that gpu3 client arrives soon because im using about 620 watts at the wall right now add in 2 montiors and the 7.2 speaker systems and the entire rig is consuming about 900watts total  and it will add up pretty quick  and for all that power used im only getting 6-10k ppd


on a brighter note i hit 71k


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 14, 2010)

Come on guys, you have an awesome team. Bring the Heat. Lets cure this crap together.

ST


----------



## bogmali (Jan 14, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> Come on guys, you have an awesome team. Bring the Heat. Lets cure this crap together.
> 
> ST




See comments like this will make me change my mind about the *Asus ENGTX260 Matrix*

Just kidding bro, you know we will pay you guys back


----------



## msgclb (Jan 14, 2010)

I feel like yelling, "I've fallen and I can't get up!". Yesterday, Tuesday, I tore down my prospective bigadv rig and soon was confronted with the fact that I'm getting old. Just tearing it down wore me out.

Today I had a doctors appointment that seemingly took all day. I swear I gave up a gallon of blood! When I got home I wasn't able to get back to building my new rig. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get some energy back.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 14, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I feel like yelling, "I've fallen and I can't get up!". Yesterday, Tuesday, I tore down my prospective bigadv rig and soon was confronted with the fact that I'm getting old. Just tearing it down wore me out.
> 
> Today I had a doctors appointment that seemingly took all day. I swear I gave up a gallon of blood! When I got home I wasn't able to get back to building my new rig. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get some energy back.




Old age ain't no place for sissies.  ~Bette Davis  

Don't worry msgclb, you'll be ok.  Once you're over the hill, you pick up speed.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 14, 2010)

bogmali said:


> See comments like this will make me change my mind about the *Asus ENGTX260 Matrix*
> 
> Just kidding bro, you know we will pay you guys back



But...but... My comment was a positive one?! I was cheering your Team on!!!

ST


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been selling off my lower PPD cards/rigs as well as streamlining my current hardware. I will have a -bigadv rig up and running middle of next week. I just have to get a 2nd mortgage to cover the 8gb of ram that I'll need.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 14, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've been selling off my lower PPD cards/rigs as well as streamlining my current hardware. I will have a -bigadv rig up and running middle of next week. I just have to get a 2nd mortgage to cover the 8gb of ram that I'll need.



Yeah got my eye on some i7 parts as well.Just need a couple of water cooling parts first.

If anyone has a WC pump or 1366 block then post in my WTB thread here -

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112848


----------



## msgclb (Jan 16, 2010)

My upgrade to run my P6T Deluxe as a -bigadv rig is not working out. After getting past a couple of water leaks I now can't get it to run. When I turn power on the fans turn for a second or two then stop. I've swapped out the gpu and memory. The connectors are hooked up. I've cleared the CMOS. I've pulled the battery and will leave it out overnight. If that doesn't help then I'm lost!

A little update:
I asked myself, self, what has changed since the last POST? The answer was case and memory. Since I already tried the memory I wondered if the motherboard was grounding out on the mounting posts that came with my new case. As hard as I knew it would be to swap them out with the water cooling still installed I did it.

 As that robot once said, "I'm alive, I'm alive!". Now to get the BIOS squared away!


----------



## msgclb (Jan 20, 2010)

I just started my first -bigadv rig. So far it looks like everything is running ok. I'm sitting here with my fingers crossed hoping this rig doesn't crash.

For my first oc I've set my Core i7 965 @ 3600MHz. 

I got my RMA for the memory that I planned on using so when I get them back I'll revisit my oc.

Edit: I just wanted to add that the pass key is about as long as the human DNA!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 20, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I just started my first -bigadv rig. So far it looks like everything is running ok. I'm sitting here with my fingers crossed hoping this rig doesn't crash.
> 
> For my first oc I've set my Core i7 965 @ 3600MHz.
> 
> ...



I just got my core i7 rig running tonight. Gotta work on the O/C and get it stable. Also gonna install a ramdisk to take advantage of the 8gb of ram I have(should speed up the workunits). It will be a few days before we see any -bigadv results out of this machine. Wish me luck!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 20, 2010)

i like how we are regrouping. we sort of lost site of the big picture while fighting of HWC and were as a group all focusing on churning out as much ppd as possible with our current setups. 

now that they are passed we feel less pressure and are upgrading our rigs, giving them much needed love and maintainence and reevaluating our goals.

so this is definitely the time to be trying things like bigadv work units and exploring some more extreme overclocks! let's get our systems upgraded and stable and launch our fury!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2010)

well i got the router today PS3 is not online so soon ill have the PS3 and with gpu client 3 ill have 2 5850s F@H and with the PS3 making up for my CPU ill have my cpu contribute to WCG when im able to  look for me to have steady certain amount of points per month


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

My output is probably going to be lower this weekend, I'm going to be switching my Q9400 system for an X4 955, which is inevitably going to involve downtime.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 20, 2010)

Once my 2 920 D0's show up I will be swapping those with my C0/C1 steppers that can easily do 3.5Ghz w/out a hiccup (YMMV) and I will be putting them up for sale for $180 shipped. P_O_S_PC already has dibs on one. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 20, 2010)

i thought POS_PC was out of the game???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i thought POS_PC was out of the game???



nope just making the switch to i7


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2010)

POS realized that 1 i7 with some gpus can produce on par with his entire farm and do so with less power so hes making the smart choice


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 20, 2010)

that is indeed a good idea. i would love to consolidate but with school and work i wont be able to manage selling everything off right now. hopefully in the summer i can go i7 and put together a triple sli fermi build


----------



## msgclb (Jan 22, 2010)

I've completed my first -bigadv wu.

How do I start FAHMon? Can I start it with the fah client running? I don't want to do anything that would cause the fah client to crash. I tried //FAH/fah but no such file.

Another question has to do with the Folding@Home Client passkey. Do I use the same passkey I got for this bigadv rig with other rigs?

Where do I find the TPF (min:sec) for the bonus point calculator?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've completed my first -bigadv wu.
> 
> How do I start FAHMon? Can I start it with the fah client running? I don't want to do anything that would cause the fah client to crash. I tried //FAH/fah but no such file.
> 
> ...


//fah/fah worked for me in Fahmon, but i'm still running my 10 smp WU's. You can run Fahmon without affecting the client, but I would not leave it open all the time(uses resources the -bigadv needs). The passkey is unique to your user name/rig. AFAIK, you must apply for a new passkey for any additional rigs. Bogmali, can you confirm?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 22, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The passkey is unique to your user name/rig. AFAIK, you must apply for a new passkey for any additional rigs. Bogmali, can you confirm?



One passkey is all you need even if you have multiple rigs running -bigadv WUs


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 22, 2010)

I recommend anyone moving to -bigadv work units take a quick look at HFM.net. I've completely switched to them as you can add clients easy, import your prior F@Hmon list (really nice for initial setup) and it calculates the bigadv work unit bonus you'll currently be getting. No other program does that last one. Also, it can save the client listing as a file which I've found handy for setting it up again in 2 separate situations. If you'd like to keep F@Hmon, but still know your bonus PPD, use http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc.php to calculate your score. 

TPF is found by taking the time of the last completed frame and subtracting it from the one above (time per frame).

10:14:55:>> "Etc"
10:45:32:>> "Etc"

TPF -> 30:37


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 23, 2010)

hey bog any word on when your D0's will show up?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2010)

I might need some help sometime during next week seeting up my new (first) -bigadv rig. Justed ordered a i920 (yes I was to cheap to get a decent Xeon), a Giga something -UD7 (hi-hi) and some CL 7 1600 MHz Mushkin. To cool it down I have my 8 C workshop and a Noctua 14. No case. My workshop is cleaner then my office.  It is going to be a dual boot XP-32 (for tuning in the CPU) and Linux for the folding.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hey bog any word on when your D0's will show up?



Man, the D0's have been here since wednesday and I just couldn't find the time to do the swap. I will be ready to ship by Monday I promise


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 24, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Man, the D0's have been here since wednesday and I just couldn't find the time to do the swap. I will be ready to ship by Monday I promise



I want my i7 soon bro. PM me your addy and paypal info i will send you the money... can i get the one that takes the least voltage of the 2 for 24/7 please


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I want my i7 soon bro. PM me your addy and paypal info i will send you the money... can i get the one that takes the least voltage of the 2 for 24/7 please



Sure thing.


----------



## MonsterSound (Mar 24, 2010)

_whaaa??_ oh noo


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 24, 2010)

Better get your retired folders back, or....


----------



## niko084 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm trying, I'm trying...

I killed a GT240 *4-5k PPD* 
Lost a GTS250 for a few days here, should be back up early next week.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 24, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I'm trying, I'm trying...
> 
> I killed a GT240 *4-5k PPD*
> Lost a GTS250 for a few days here, should be back up early next week.



Damn unlucky with your card. My comment was however aimed at your northern neighbor. We are gaining, slowly admitted, on them.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh yea, HWC has noticed us guys. And they appointed some not very good at folding person as their leader / Captain. In fact, I think he's in thread.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 24, 2010)

I got my X58 mobo back and is running it in doing some chrunching. Should be good for some pass key action in a few days.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 24, 2010)

Ah who the hell dug up this grave?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah who the hell dug up this grave?



Well, the battle is still on, right?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 24, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh yea, HWC has noticed us guys. And they appointed some not very good at folding person as their leader / Captain. In fact, I think he's in thread.



Aww, I tried to get his attention but I don't see him. Hopefully Chriskwarren might be back for a little bit more abuse now and again though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 24, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Well, the battle is still on, right?


Oh yes, it will always be on between TPU and HWC.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 24, 2010)

Just to bad that 3 of their +30.000 PPD folders pulled the plug some weeks ago. It will be like shoot sitting ducks. Too much wood on the fire you think?


----------



## SoulTribunal (Mar 24, 2010)

I may have all my gear in a million pieces but myself and many others are just rebuilding and waiting for a certain day before we re-group.

ST


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 24, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Just to bad that 3 of their +30.000 PPD folders pulled the plug some weeks ago. It will be like shoot sitting ducks. Too much wood on the fire you think?


Maybe and with Spring/Summer temps coming back into play, we will likely see more of a drop.



SoulTribunal said:


> I may have all my gear in a million pieces but myself and many others are just rebuilding and waiting for a certain day before we re-group.
> 
> ST


Nice to hear from you again ST. I am also restructuring my farm as we speak. We (Florida) had a cool winter and hopefully a mild spring ahead, so i'm looking to upgrade to lower heat output folding options.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm around Buck. Usually always am to give my knowledge to you guys too where ever it is needed. Competition is great but I'm generally more of a helper than anything.

I'm still shy some parts but good to hear you'll be full speed soon too 

Hopefully I will be around your level when the dust settles.

ST


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Maybe and with Spring/Summer temps coming back into play, we will likely see more of a drop.



Good thing my computers are under my window in which I have an A/C for the Summer time temps. So no slowing down this Summer when my main folding rig is completed.

A whooping $25 a month to run the A/c during the hot days and open windows at night if its cool enough. Ohio dont get *too* incredibly hot.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah who the hell dug up this grave?




Yeah no kidding.....

What up ST? Where have you been stranger?


----------



## msgclb (Mar 25, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Aww, I tried to get his attention but I don't see him. Hopefully Chriskwarren might be back for a little bit more abuse now and again though.



I've been chasing Chriskwarren for what seems like an eternity. I caught him a couple of days ago but with today's points I'm hoping that I don't need to look back. Now if TPU can just do the same to HWC!

Since this thread was revived we've gone from 1.1 years to 10 months.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Good thing my computers are under my window in which I have an A/C for the Summer time temps. So no slowing down this Summer when my main folding rig is completed.
> 
> A whooping $25 a month to run the A/c during the hot days and open windows at night if its cool enough. Ohio dont get *too* incredibly hot.



sometimes it does but most of the time it isn't all that bad. Happy i don't have 5 (or was it 6) rigs still crunching/folding 

I would have hated to see how hot it would have been with 

all cards overclocked and running 24/7 2 of the GT's voltmodded and the GTX overvolted via software
4 8800GT's 
1 GTX260
1 8800GTS

all CPUs overclocked also 
X2 240@3.9ghz
X2 4200+@3.1ghz
X2 5000+ BE@3ghz
E7200@3.6ghz
Phenom X4 9500
E1500@3ghz


i think that was my farm 

now i am down to 
1 i7 920@3.85ghz
1 8800GT (for now)
1 x2 4200+@3.1ghz
Thinking about adding more but the summer heat would be WAY too much even with AC i was hot even in the winter time with windows open 

on another note 

SORRY GUYS THAT I BACKED DOWN I COULDN'T TAKE THE HEAT OR NOISE ANY LONGER 
BUT MOST OF MY STUFF WENT TO PEOPLE THAT WOULD FOLD ON IT FOR THE TEAM


----------



## niko084 (Mar 25, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> A whooping $25 a month to run the A/c during the hot days and open windows at night if its cool enough. Ohio dont get *too* incredibly hot.



I wish I was so lucky with all the systems I have running AC is on nearly 24/7 running, leads to a power bill that runs around $300 a month higher. Turn it off for an hour if it's 70 outside and 70 inside and it will be 80 inside, few hours later pushing 85.

But I keep em goin.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah who the hell dug up this grave?



Be still my beating heart!  Happy was I to see this thread spring to life.   I think we can take 'um.


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sometimes it does but most of the time it isn't all that bad. Happy i don't have 5 (or was it 6) rigs still crunching/folding
> 
> I would have hated to see how hot it would have been with
> 
> ...



Well I will have nowhere near that many as my job wouldnt be able to cope with high electric bills lol. Ill have 2 rigs folding this summer with my main rig folding whenever not in use.



niko084 said:


> I wish I was so lucky with all the systems I have running AC is on nearly 24/7 running, leads to a power bill that runs around $300 a month higher. Turn it off for an hour if it's 70 outside and 70 inside and it will be 80 inside, few hours later pushing 85.
> 
> But I keep em goin.




I have a "chiller" system planned for my rigs that involves my A/C and some anti-condensation projects  Just need to get that money first!


----------



## SoulTribunal (Mar 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Yeah no kidding.....
> 
> What up ST? Where have you been stranger?




Heya Bogmali, 

Been busy, still wishing I had more coin for the gear you guys both had back in teh day lol.

Working on some interesting Projects for people who don't want to chew power to death and still fold. GT240's are were its at in this regard. Bout 50W a piece , minimal HW required. Roughly 160W for 8K ppd. All crammed in SFF cases. Waiting to get the GT's in to prove or disprove this.

Other than that, moving so I've had no production for over 2 weeks now.

I'll be back in, good to see your team is still strong.

ST


----------

